# Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:



## CityCobra (19. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In rund 3 Wochen ist der große Moment gekommen, in dem unser Garten endlich komplett neu umgestaltet werden soll.
Als wir unser Haus vor ein paar Jahren gekauft hatten, bestand der Garten nur aus einer Terrasse, einem Rasen, links u. rechts davon Beeten und am Ende des Grundstücks stand ein billiger Jägerzaun.
Da auch eine entsprechende Beleuchtung fehlte, war der Blick in den Garten gerade in den Herbst- und Wintermonaten nicht gerade schön.  
Da dies etwas trostlos aussah, entschlossen wir uns für eine komplette Neugestaltung des Gartens, mit einem Teich, Bankirai-Holzdecks, einem neuen Gartenhaus, einem überdachten Unterstand für unsere Fahrräder, einen neuen Zaun, neuer Bepflanzung etc.

Wir haben uns zahlreiche Konzepte und Planungen angeschaut, und haben jetzt eine endgültige Lösung gefunden, nach der unser Garten auch so entstehen soll.
Die Arbeiten sollen mindestens 3 Wochen dauern, und auf der einen Seite freue ich mich schon riesig auf den neuen Garten und kann es auch kaum erwarten das der Startschuss endlich fällt, allerdings bringt das auch viel Arbeit und Dreck mit sich.
Aber wo gehobelt wird fallen auch Späne.  

Der Garten wird zu fast 100 % von einem Garten- und Landschaftsbauer erstellt, allerdings werde ich einige Dinge versuchen selber zu machen damit die Kosten etwas niedriger ausfallen werden.
Die Tiefe des Teichs werde ich wohl entgegen der Planung auf ca. 1,50 mtr. erweitern lassen, und wegen der nötigen Filterung gibt es ja schon einen passenden Thread von mir.






Ich hoffe das Euch mein aktueller Plan so gefällt, ich kann mir zumindest vorstellen das der Garten später in der Live-Ansicht schön aussehen wird.
Auf jeden Fall besser als der aktuelle Zustand und wir freuen und nun schon auf unseren neuen Garten. 
Für evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich auch dankbar!


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

  Herzlich willkommen,..   

Habe mir parallel auch "deine" Moonlights und Planungen für den Gartenteich angeschaut,...

wirklich interessante Gestaltung, bin wirklich mal gespannt,.. welcher Filter am Ende wirklich eingesetzt wird,...

Ich persönlich will möglichst ohne mechanischen Filter auskommen und setze auf Filtergrabe.
Wenn der Filtergraben bei meiner Gestaltung nicht richtig läuft,.. wird es zum erweiterten Teichbereich und es kommt doch eine Filterbox zum Einsatz...

Wenn dich das Thema interessiert (ohne auch Werbung zu machen   ) guck mal bei NG vorbei..

Ansonsten "good planing" mfG Micha   (Platz hast du ja    )


----------



## Juleli (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Mein Tipp: vertraue nicht nur deinem Garten- und Landschaftsgärtner, sondern versuch auch eine zweite Expertenmeinung zu dem Konzept zu bekommen.
Der Landschaftsgärtner hat bei uns auch gesagt, er könne das. Was dabei herausgekommen ist, sehen wir heute ...


----------



## Dodi (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

an dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen!

Das wird bestimmt toll! 

Hoffentlich klappt alles so, wie Du Dir das vorstellst. :beeten

Ich habe den Thread mal in die Garten-Ecke verschoben da ich finde, Gartengestaltung passt dort besser hin.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Der Entwurf gefällt mir auch sehr gut, leider wird dann meistens alles anders.


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

kennst Du das System wie man aus den Proportionen des Hauses ein Raster entwickelt auf dem dann wieder der Plan der Gartenanlage eingefügt wird? Das wird im UK viel gemacht und das Ergebnis ist dann eine sehr harmonische Verbindung von Haus und Garten.


----------



## Kolja (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

ein schöner Plan. Aber erzähl doch mal ein bisschen, welche Vorstellung ihr von eurem Garten habt.

- immer etwas zu entdecken
- entspannen
- Wilde Ecken
- welche Pflanzen
- Welche Bodenbeläge
- pflegeleicht
- Spaß an Gartenarbeit
- welche Heckenpflanze
- Stauden 
???
Ich finde so einen Plan dahingehend nicht aussagekräftig. Was habt ihr mit dem Gala-Bauer abgesprochen?


Hallo Werner,
hast du einen Link für diese "Rasterplanung"?


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo,

ich hab leider keinen Link, könnte es nur erklären. Früher gab es mal ein Buch zu dem Thema, es ist aber schon lange vergriffen.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> ein schöner Plan. Aber erzähl doch mal ein bisschen, welche Vorstellung ihr von eurem Garten habt.
> 
> - immer etwas zu entdecken
> - entspannen
> ...


Servus!

Wir haben den Garten in einem mediterranen Stil geplant, dass heißt das wir so eine Art Urlaubsfeeling im Garten erleben möchten.
Daher war es uns auch wichtig möglichst warme Farbtöne zu wählen bei den diversen Materialien wie z.B. bei den Pflastersteinen etc.

Das Holzdeck sowie die Ruhezone wird aus Bankirai gefertigt, in dem runden Holzdeck werden noch zusätzlich ein paar Spezial-LED-Marklights eingebaut.
Und zwar welche bei denen man später nicht geblendet wird, dass war uns auch bei der restlichen geplanten Beleuchtung wie z.B. den Moonlights wichtig die später irgendwo in den Beeten zur Geltung kommen sollen.
Wie der Name auf der Skizze schon besagt wird es mindestens eine Ruhezone geben, auf der sich an einer Seite eine Gabione befindet, die auf der Oberseite ebenfalls mit dem Bankirai-Holz belegt wird.
Durch die Gabione auf der Ruhezone im Rücken ist man auch etwas besser geschützt vor Blicken der Nachbarn etc., z.B. wenn meine "Regierung" sich mal darauf sonnen möchte. 

Bei den Pflanzen wird es sich um eine Mischung aus Gräsern, Stauden etc. handeln, eben was zum Thema und der Stilrichtung des Gartens passt.
Außerdem werde ich spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr meine beiden Hanfpalmen einpflanzen, damit die dann schön wachsen können.
Eine neue Hecke soll auch noch gepflanzt werden, und zwar auf der Grenze zum linken Nachbarn, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche es werden soll.
Auf der rechten Gartenseite habe ich bereits eine Buchenhecke, die im Sommer auch recht schön aussieht, aber dafür bis in das Frühjahr recht kahl ist.
Für die Bewässerung haben wir zum Glück schon einen Brunnen mit elektrischer Saugpumpe.
Mit dem Wasser aus dem Brunnen soll auch später der Teich befüllt werden.
Ich bin schon gespannt wie viel Liter in den Teich passen werden...

Rasen wird es keinen mehr geben, denn ich war die ständige Mäherei leid.
Die Vorgabe für den neuen Garten war, dass dieser möglichst pflegeleicht sein soll, da wir aus Zeitgründen nicht täglich oder viele Stunden mit der Gartenpflege verbringen können und auch nicht wollen.
Wir möchten in unserer Freizeit den Garten genießen und möglichst nicht viel darin schuften.
Mir ist allerdings klar, dass auch ein Teich etc. trotzdem einiges an Pflege bedarf.
Von selbst erledigt sich das nicht, leider!

Das neue Gartenhaus ist schon bestellt, und es handelt sich um ein 5-Eck-Haus der Firma Bertsch Holzbau, Modell "Panta1"
Ich werde versuchen es mit Hilfe meines Vaters selbst aufzubauen, ich hoffe das wir es gemeinsam schaffen werden.
Hinter dem Gartenhaus soll eine Art überdachter Unterstand für unsere Fahrräder entstehen, allerdings habe ich da noch keinen genauen Plan oder Idee im Kopf.
Dahinter an der Grundstücksgrenze wird ein neue Zaun mit Tor gesetzt.
Als Zaun habe ich mich nach langem hin- und her für einen "ordinären" grünen Gitterzaun entschieden, obwohl wir ursprünglich mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatten eine Natursteinmauer zu wählen.
Mit dieser hätten wir uns aber selbst die Sicht verbaut, und diese Mauer hätte mehr Platz verschwendet, ganz zu schweigen von den höheren Kosten.

Falls es noch offene Fragen geben sollte, bitte melden!

Have a nice Day!


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Werner.

Mich würde das auch stark interessieren - könntest Du dazu evtl. ein neues Thema aufmachen?


----------



## Kolja (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

da habt ihr euch ja einiges überlegt.

Ich hoffe, ihr und der Gartenbauer habt die gleichen Bilder und Vorstellungen im Kopf, so dass es alles so wird, wie von euch gewünscht.  

Aus unser Umbauphase im Haus weiß ich, dass trotz Absprachen unterschiedliche Vorstellungen bei uns und den Handwerkern vorkamen. So haben wir jetzt eine gebosselte Eingangstreppe, die wir nie wollten. 

Alles Gute


----------



## CityCobra (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Nochmal eine Frage:

In wenigen Tagen geht es los mit der Umgestaltung unseres Gartens, und aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne wissen ob ich auf gewisse Dinge achten soll bei den diversen Arbeiten die von der beauftragten Firma durchgeführt werden?
Somit könnte ich noch rechtzeitig ins Geschehen eingreifen bevor es zu spät falls was schief oder falsch läuft.
Umso näher der Termin rückt, desto nervöser werde ich.
Auf der einen Seite freue ich mich ja schon riesig auf unseren neuen Garten, und versuche mir schon bildlich vorzustellen wie das alles später nach der Fertigstellung aussehen wird, auf der anderen Seite graut mir schon vor den wochenlangen Arbeiten und der Großbaustelle.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Kolja (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

da würde ich auch nervös.

Ich würde vor den ganzen Bauarbeiten auf jeden Fall noch mal mit dem Gala-Bauer den Plan genauestens besprechen. Und wenn es dir möglich ist, auf keinen Fall den Baggerfahrer aus den Augen verlieren. Der gewachsene Boden ist schneller weggebaggert als wieder verdichtet. Habt ihr geregelt, was mit dem Aushub geschehen soll? Separater Haufen für den Mutterboden? 

Hast Du Urlaub in der Zeit?
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei dem Projekt und "wochenlang" sollte das doch mit einem Unternehmen nicht dauern. Oder, was habt ihr den für einen Zeitrahmen vereinbart?


----------



## CityCobra (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr geregelt, was mit dem Aushub geschehen soll? Separater Haufen für den Mutterboden?


Bisher wurde diesbezüglich noch nichts vereinbart oder besprochen.



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Urlaub in der Zeit?
> Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei dem Projekt und "wochenlang" sollte das doch mit einem Unternehmen nicht dauern. Oder, was habt ihr den für einen Zeitrahmen vereinbart?


Ja, zum Glück habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub bekommen in der Zeit, und so lange soll auch ca. die Garten-Neugestaltung dauern.
Der Startschuss fällt Morgen früh...
Ich überlege schon eine Fotostory zu machen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ich überlege schon eine Fotostory zu machen.



dann kann doch nix schief gehen  

wenn hier die Forum-Spezzis alles im Blick haben, dann muss alles gut werden,..

braucht den ein GALA wirklich mehrere Wochen ??
Ich dachte immer es liegt nur an mir, dass es so lange dauert,.. aber wenn man jeden Tag nen 8h Tag drauss macht und die richtigen Maschienen hat ?!

o.k. Holzterrasse dauert jenachdem schon 2-3Tage,.. 
kannst ja weiter berichten, mit wieviel "Mann" die anrücken,..

good luck,..
mfG. MIcha
PS: machen die Ihr "Tun" eigentlich Wetterabhängig??


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hi Micha, 
die Zeit könnte daran liegen das kaum ein Garten und Landschaftsbauer nur auf Neuanlagen aus ist und deswegen eben nebenher auch ne Menge laufende Aufträge hat. Hier mal nen Rasen mähen, da mal etwas pflegen usw. und deswegen vermutlich nicht hintereinander am Stück jeden Tag 8 Stunden bei der Neuanlage sein kann. Zumindestens bei kleinerern Betrieben dürfte es ganz sicher so laufen. 

Wolf

P.S. klar arbeiten die Wetterabhängig, sind aber nicht ganz so empfindlich wie wir.


----------



## CityCobra (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Die Mannschaft (2 Mitarbeiter) waren heute Morgen inkl. dem Chef pünktlich gegen 07:30 zur Stelle.
Der Chef zeigte seine Leuten nochmal den Plan und gab Instruktionen für den heutigen Tag.
Dann ging es schon zur Sache, und die gesamte Grasnarbe wurde entfernt, die alte Gartenhütte abgerissen, die alten Terrassenplatten und Kies entfernt etc.
Da kam ganz schön was zusammen an Erde, Schutt usw., hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ich war die ganze Zeit dabei um dort zu helfen wo ich konnte, allerdings haben mir nach kurzer Zeit schon die Ohren geklingelt wegen dem Lärm des Baggers, und des Presslufthammers.
Morgen wollen die Jungs fast den ganzen Tag Leitungen und Rohre verlegen.

Die ersten Bilder habe ich auch schon gemacht - 

*Tag 1 unserer Garten-Neugestaltung*

Fotostory Tag 1 - Klick für Bilder!


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

manno, das sieht ja schon richtig nach Baustelle aus!

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Kolja (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

da ist ja schon einiges passiert. Jetzt mit den Fotos kann ich mir den Plan auch besser vorstellen.

Alles Gute


----------



## CityCobra (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir waren heute wieder fleißig und haben gebuddelt und Rohre verlegt, bzw. schon ein paar Gräben ausgehoben.
Leider wurden wir heute etwas ausgebremst, da wir auf Beton ohne Ende gestoßen sind.
Bis das alles zerkleinert war hat es trotz schweren Gerät eine ganze Weile gedauert.
Irgendwann war ich mit meiner Geduld schon fast am Ende, und habe die Arbeiter gefragt ob die Dynamit zum sprengen dabei haben.
Ich hoffe das wir dafür Morgen wieder schneller voran kommen.

Bilder habe ich auch wieder für Euch:


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

sag mal, wofür sind denn diese ganzen Rohre? 
Das eine führt ja direkt bis zum Haus.


----------



## CityCobra (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, wofür sind denn diese ganzen Rohre?
> Das eine führt ja direkt bis zum Haus.


Soweit ich informiert bin z.B. für die Entwässerung des Teich-Überlaufs.
Genaueres kann ich Dir aber erst Morgen sagen, mit diesem Thema habe ich mich noch nicht so ausgiebig beschäftigt.


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Aha,

danke schon mal für Deine Vorab-Erklärung, Marc.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> 
> sag mal, wofür sind denn diese ganzen Rohre?
> Das eine führt ja direkt bis zum Haus.



Das habe ich mir auch direkt gedacht ??! 
besonders bei Bild:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33113&d=1220976967

da hat man anscheinend die "Regenfallrohr" Leitung "angezapft"...

da soll bestimmt das Wasser rein,..
sah zuerst vom Bildwinkel aus, als ob es vom Haus weg fliessen würde (Gefälle) dann wäre aber die Rohrmuffe auf der falschen Seite,..
(Wasser sollte möglichst (so meine ich) immer "in Richtung der Dichtung" fliessen")..

o.k. weitermachen  
mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

In den letzten 2 Tagen wurde folgendes gemacht:

Gräben für die Versorgungsleitungen ca. 60cm tief ausgehoben, und nach dem Verlegen der Leitungen wieder verfüllt und verdichtet.
Es wurden ca. 90 lfdm 5-adrige Erdkabel verlegt, ca. 40 lfdm PE-Rohr für die Wasserleitung und späteren Zapfstellen und zur Entwässerung ca. 15 lfdm 100er PVC-Leitung.
Die Entwässerung wurde an die vorhandene Entwässerungsleitung angeschlossen.
Direkt vor der Garagentür wird Morgen noch zur Entwässerung eine ACO-Drain-Rinne mit verzinkter Abdeckung installiert.
Heute Nachmittag wurden die Flächen zur späteren Pflasterung ausgekoffert und die Koffersohle verdichtet.
Morgen wird eine Tragschicht aus Hartkalksteinschotter geliefert (Körnung 0/32) und diese wird einplaniert und verdichtet.
Außerdem sollen noch zur Einfassungen in Form von Randsteinen gesetzt werden sowie Palisaden in Sandstein-Quarzit-Optik.

Hier nun die Bilder vom 3. Tag meines Projekts:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

  fleissig fleissig  

Den 0/32 Kalkschotter nehme ich auch immer zum Pflastern, (sogenanntes "Viadur") ist super abgerüttelt verfestigt aber trotzdem noch gut Wasserdurchlässig.
( Darüber nehme ich bei Pflasterflächen immer Edelsplitt (kein Sand),.. dann können die Ameisen nix hocharbeiten oder sonstwie untergraben werden).

Das Erdkabel liegt ja (sah so aus) neben dem Entwässerungsrohr,.. kommt bestimmt noch in ein Sand-Bett drum.
Ich persönlich lege Erdkabel aber trotzdem noch in ein Leer-Rohr (oder Riffelschlauch),... falls man dochmal in der Zukunft da in der Nähe mit
dem Spaten rumwerkelt.

Ansonsten,.. __ Wasserschlauch (unterirdisch direkt bis zum Teich),praktisch .. was für ein Luxus  )

schön, mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Sieht alles sehr Spannend aus, mal sehen wie es am Ende aussieht


----------



## CityCobra (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Und wieder ein Update vom Tag 4 meines Projekts:

Heute wurden die Palisaden an der Terrasse angepasst bzw. in die korrekte Form gebracht, sowie einige Findlinge ausgesucht und zwischen den Palisaden positioniert. (Siehe Bilder)
Außerdem wurde die ACO-Drain-Rinne vor der Garage installiert.

Morgen steht folgendes auf dem Plan:

-Beendigung der Arbeiten an der Terrasse und Verfugung der Palisaden.

- Einfassung der Wege mit den gleichen Palisaden, allerdings verlegt als Flachschicht.

- Verlegung des Naturstein/Sandstein-Quarzit-Kleinpflaster in der Farbe braun-beige-nuanciert, 10x10cm in einem Reihenverband.
Fugenschluß mit Pflastermörtel VDW 850 Farbe steingrau.

Und hier die aktuellen Bilder vom 4. Tag:


----------



## Dodi (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

na, das geht ja flott! 

Ist schon eine Menge getan. Was ich bisher so sehen kann, gefällt mir schon mal gut!

Bin schon mächtig gespannt auf den weiteren Fortschritt und vor allem auf das Ergebnis!

P.S.: Marc, sei doch bitte mal so lieb und erstelle Dir eine Signatur mit Deinem Namen. Dankeschön.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

  schöne Idee mit den Findlingen,..

das waren dann ja auch die "gelben" Brocken auf der Zeichnung

Runde gepflasterte Fläche sehen sowieso prima aus 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33234&d=1221148472

Vor der Terrasse soll ja auch direkt (nach Zeichnung) der Teich anfagen,..

Ich hätte gedacht, dass daher längere Palisaden notwendigen gewesen wären,..

Hat man dir schon verraten, wie der Teichanschluss an die runde Terrasse erfolgen soll ?
Wird die Folie einfach mit einer Leite an die runden Palisaden geschraubt ??
oder kommt da noch eine weitere Steineinfassen ?

MfG. MIcha,.. sieht weiterhin gut aus


----------



## CityCobra (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor der Terrasse soll ja auch direkt (nach Zeichnung) der Teich anfangen,..
> 
> Ich hätte gedacht, dass daher längere Palisaden notwendigen gewesen wären,..
> 
> ...


Servus!

Soweit ich informiert bin, stößt die Wasseroberfläche nicht direkt an den Palisaden an, sondern ein Stück dahinter.
Zwischen den Palisaden wird sich wohl später noch ein Teichrand befinden.
Wie groß der Abstand dazwischen sein wird muss ich noch bei dem Galabauer erfragen...

Heute wurden wir aufgrund des schlechten Wetters ausgebremst.  
Es rückte nur ein Mitarbeiter an, der die Terrasse fertigstellen sollte, aber bereits ab ca. 11:00 Uhr fing es in Strömen an zu regnen.
Irgendwann machte es einfach keinen Sinn mehr weiter zu arbeiten, und wir rutschten nur noch im Schlamm.
Wir wollten zumindest noch ein Loch in die Garagenwand bohren um das Stromkabel durch die Wand zu ziehen, aber es stellte sich heraus das der Bohrer ein kleines Stück zu kurz war.
Aber es gibt auch etwas Licht am Horizont -
Die Wetterprognose für nächste Woche sieht bedeutend besser aus, und am Montag rücken dann direkt 3 Mitarbeiter an.
Es wird dann an der Terrasse weiter gearbeitet sowie der Weg zur Garage gepflastert.
Am Dienstag wird evtl. mit dem Teichbau begonnen - Ich bin gespannt...

Hier die "Beweisfotos" vom Wetter und vom Tag 5:


----------



## CityCobra (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Heute am Montag ging es endlich weiter mit den Arbeiten.
Nachdem ich schon das ganze Wochenende sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet hatte, machten wir endlich wieder Fortschritte.
Das heißt es wurde damit begonnen das Pflaster zu verlegen, und restliche Arbeiten an der Terrasse durchgeführt.
Gut das heute der Chef nach dem Rechten gesehen hat, denn es stellte sich heraus das einer der Findlinge zu nah an der Mauer gesetzt wurde, und dieser versperrte den Platz für die später gesetzten Bankirai-Rankgitter die auf Pfosten stehen werden.
Also ein kleiner Rückschlag, aber dafür rückten heute 3 Arbeiter an.
Morgen soll es weiter gehen mit der Pflasterung der Wege, und außerdem werden noch Einfassungen gesetzt.
Je nachdem wie weit wir kommen, fangen wir evtl. schon an das Loch für den Teich zu baggern.

Hier wieder frische Bilder vom heutigen Tag:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Je nachdem wie weit wir kommen, fangen wir evtl. schon an das Loch für den Teich zu baggern.



Na dann wirds ja erst richtig Spannend


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Boah ey   

ich will auch so´n Service von einer "Macher-Firma",..
bei dem Tempo holt ihr mich echt noch vor dem "Fertigwerden" ein  

  so langsam wird ja auch schon "Frost" gemeldet :crazy 
mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem Tempo holt ihr mich echt noch vor dem "Fertigwerden" ein


So langsam werde ich nervös, denn mein Urlaub ist nun schon zur Hälfte vorbei und einige Arbeiten stehen noch an wie der geplante Teich, die beiden Holzdecks, die Gabionen, die Beleuchtung, die Gartenhütte, Bepflanzung etc.
Ich denke bis zum Ende meines Urlaubs wird das wohl leider nicht alles zu schaffen sein, aber zum Glück hat meine "Regierung" noch ein paar Tage länger Urlaub.
Dann muss Sie halt die Arbeiter ein wenig antreiben.

Heute wurde an den Wegen weiter gearbeitet, Randsteine mit Palisaden gesetzt, und die Terrasse fertig gestellt.
Morgen soll dann nach Fertigstellung der gepflasterten Wege noch alles ordentlich verfugt werden, und evtl. ein Wenig Erde abgetragen für den Anfang des Teichbaus.
Zum Glück hat der Chef mir heute verkündigt das es nun endlich in Kürze mit dem Bau des Teichs losgeht.
Vor ca. einer halben Stunde habe ich noch in Zusammenarbeit mit meinem Vater die beiden Löcher für die 5-adrigen Kabel durch die Garagenwand gebohrt.

Hier nun die Bilder vom heutigen Tag:


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Dodi (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

es geht doch gut voran! 
Mach Dir man nicht zu große Sorgen, wird schon werden - Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden...

Sieht schon alles supi aus, tolle Natursteine.

Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter mitspielt, solange gearbeitet wird.

Freu mich schon auf den Teich-Part.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo,

heute sieht man leider auf den Bildern kein großen Veränderungen, da die Pflastersteine und Palisaden verfugt worden sind.
Dafür soll es angeblich Morgen umso flotter gehen, denn laut meinem Galabauer wird Morgen schon damit begonnen das Loch für den Teich zu baggern.
Ich hoffe ich kann Euch Morgen um die gleiche Zeit Bilder von einem schönen großen Erdloch präsentieren.  

Hier die Bilder von heute:


----------



## CityCobra (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update vom 18.09.2008:

Ich hatte zwar die Hoffnung gehabt das ich Euch Bilder von fertig ausgebaggerten Teich präsentieren kann, doch leider haben wir es nur geschafft die Tiefzone auszubaggern.
Dieser Bereich hat nun aktuell eine Tiefe von ca. 1,20 mtr.
Die eigentliche Form des Teiches kann man ungefähr auf den Bildern erahnen anhand des abgesteckten Bereichs.
Die Steine die Ihr auf der rechten Seite am späteren Teichrand erkennen könnt, dienen nur zur Fixierung der Folie und später im fertigen Zustand sieht man diese nicht mehr.
Auf einem der Bilder könnt Ihr die Palisade erkennen, die später als eine der Wasser-Zapfstellen dient.
Diese muss aber noch gebohrt werden.
Am Ende der Grundstücks kann man schon die neuen Randsteine/Grenzsteine sehen.
Ich hoffe das Morgen größere Veränderungen sichtbar werden...


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Na endlich ein Loch im Garten     Aber eines muss ich kritisieren

TIEFER BITTE

Noch hast du die Gelegenheit dazu


----------



## CityCobra (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

@utzoff:

Warum tiefer und wie viel tiefer?
Der Galabauer ist der Meinung die Tiefzone wäre tief genug.
Wie und womit soll ich argumentieren damit auch er Einsicht zeigt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!  

Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Ganz einfach, mehr Tiefe = Mehr Volumen   Mehr Volumen = Mehr Sicherheit und stabilere Wasserwerte. Wird dir hier jeder bestätigen.
Und weil du gerade dabei bist, bietet sich das doch an, oder ?
Mach min. 1,50 Meter, dann hast du alle Optionen offen


----------



## katja (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

hallöle, bin zwar nicht utzoff, ABER






			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> damit auch er Einsicht zeigt?




HALLLOOOO????

Du bezahlst ihn, DU bist der chef, DU sagst, was gemacht wird!!! 

ist ja am ende DEIN teich und nicht der, des gala-bauers! 




wieso und weshalb tiefer sagen dir dann die fachleute...  




mann uwe! du warst zu schnell!!


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Warum nur, warum wird sowas nicht vorher geplant und abgesprochen und klar beauftragt ? 

Natürlich hat Katja Recht, der Auftraggeber bestimmt die Ausführung, aber der Galabauer kann dann ggf. sagen kalkuliert war nur die jetzige Tiefe, oder noch besser, er meldet wegen der vom Auftraggeber gewünschten Tiefe Bedenken an und leht die Gewährleistung für das Gewerk ab. 

Dann muss man bei so gestalterischen Sachen auch immer sehen, das da Inspiration und Planung des Auftragnehmers gefragt ist. Wenn man zu viel ändert, dann schwindet bei solchen Leuten teilweise die Motivation. 
Dann hätte schliesslich gleich der Auftraggeber planen können. 

Aber letztendlich: Wer bezahlt bestimmt die Musik. 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber letztendlich: Wer bezahlt bestimmt die Musik.



Genau Wolf, und darum sollte der GaLa mal eben eine Schaufel tiefer baggern, wenn man es so will.

Natürlich hängt an der "Volumenerweiterung" noch eine Menge mehr dran, Filter, Stromkosten und BlaBlaBla.
Muss halt jeder selber wissen


----------



## CityCobra (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hängt an der "Volumenerweiterung" noch eine Menge mehr dran, Filter, Stromkosten und BlaBlaBla.


Also ich denke das ist alles recht großzügig dimensioniert.
Bei dem Filter handelt es sich um einen Cheops-Filter, und als Pumpe kommt einen Oase mit 12.000 oder 16.000 Liter zum Einsatz.
Außerdem noch ein Skimmer und eine UV-Lampe sowie diverses "Grünzeug".
OK Leute, ich werde dann mal Morgen früh auf den Putz hauen.
Hoffentlich hat der Galabauer noch nicht die Folie besorgt.


----------



## Platinium76 (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

noch kann man ja retten was geht....bevor nächstes Jahr wieder umgebaut werden muss ??

was ist als Besatz geplant, Goldfische oder Koi ? Bei Koi tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und geh auf 2 mtr Tiefe und sowenig flachwasserzonen wie möglich ! Steile Wände geben volumen.

und damit man später die Folie nicht sieht, machst du komplett am Rand eine Stufe von 20cm Höhe und 30 cm Breite, die sich noch unterm wasserspiegel befindet, da kann man dann Pflanzkörbe und Steine drauf verbauen, somit sieht man nicht die hässliche Folie !

hast du Bodenabläufe / Seitenabflüsse geplant ?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> was ist als Besatz geplant, Goldfische oder Koi ? Bei Koi tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und geh auf 2 mtr Tiefe und sowenig flachwasserzonen wie möglich ! Steile Wände geben volumen!


Laut kurzem Gespräch mit dem Galabauer sollte ich auf keinen Fall Goldfische in den Teich setzen, denn die würden sich vermehren wie die Karnickel.
Ich sollte mich eher für andere Fischarten entscheiden.
Evtl. hat ja noch Jemand eine Tipp welche Fische man alternativ wählen sollte?
Ob es Kois werden weiß ich noch nicht, ich denke dafür wird der Teich nicht groß/tief genug werden.
Die Fische werden aber wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten Frühjahr eingesetzt, jetzt bin ich erstmal froh wenn der Garten fertig wird und dann sehen wir weiter...
Auch an die neue Technik mit dem Filter etc. muss ich mich erst gewöhnen und mich mit dem Thema ausführlicher beschäftigen.



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> und damit man später die Folie nicht sieht, machst du komplett am Rand eine Stufe von 20cm Höhe und 30 cm Breite, die sich noch unterm wasserspiegel befindet, da kann man dann Pflanzkörbe und Steine drauf verbauen, somit sieht man nicht die hässliche Folie !
> 
> hast du Bodenabläufe / Seitenabflüsse geplant ?


So ein Rand wird gerade gesetzt, dass kann man auf den Bildern eigentlich auch erkennen.
Dahinter wird noch zusätzlich ein Rand gesetzt von dem man aber später nichts mehr sehen soll.
Bodenabläufe sind nicht geplant, aber ich habe einen Teichüberlauf der in eine Rigole über Regenrinnen abgeleitet wird in dem Fall das es dazu kommen sollte das einmal zuviel Wasser z.B. durch große Niederschläge in den Teich gelangt.


----------



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Heute hatte ich sogar vier Arbeiter im Garten um die Arbeiten etwas zu beschleunigen.
Ab Mittag erschien der angebliche Teich-Profi des Galabauers um sich ein Bild von dem aktuellen Zustand zu machen, und dieser wird den Teich auf zum größten Teil fertig stellen.
Es wurde heute der Zaun teilweise errichtet, an den Randzonen des Teichs gearbeitet, weitere Randsteine gesetzt, am späteren Teich-Überlauf gearbeitet sowie schon einige Schubkarren Silbersand in das Erdloch des späteren Teichs geschüttet.

Hier die aktuellen Bilder:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Rand wird gerade gesetzt, dass kann man auf den Bildern eigentlich auch erkennen.
> Dahinter wird noch zusätzlich ein Rand gesetzt von dem man aber später nichts mehr sehen soll.



Hey Marc,.. "dahinter" heisst sicher die innere Umrandung. ( denn aussen ist der teuere Stein).
Jau,.. man wird sicher um den eigentlichen Teich den Pflanzenring legen,.. (in diesem Ring ist auch der Überlauf).
Mit entsprechenden Ufermatten genau das Prinzip nach " Naturagart ", guck mal auf deren Homepage

Jetzt steht ja schon fast die Teichfolie bevor,.. du solltest darauf achten, dass die noch ein gutes (schweres) Vlies unter der Folie mit verlegen,..
( wenn die schon Sand reinkippen, hört es sich fast danach an, dass man sich das Vies sparen möchte),..

hmm.. mit dem Sand und dem wahrscheinlich auch noch Kies im Tecih wird schnell aus 1,20m nur noch 1m,.. (ich hätte auch "echte" 1,3m gemacht, egal welche Fische),..

Und denk an die Wasseruhr, wenn befüllt wird,.. ich schätze aber mehr als 13.000 werden es nicht sein,.. 
ca. meine Grüße denke ich,..  (ist jetzt bis Montag Pause?)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Sieht alles sehr Professionell aus, aber was soll der Sand ? Wasser sparen ?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt steht ja schon fast die Teichfolie bevor,.. du solltest darauf achten, dass die noch ein gutes (schweres) Vlies unter der Folie mit verlegen,..
> ( wenn die schon Sand reinkippen, hört es sich fast danach an, dass man sich das Vies sparen möchte),..
> 
> hmm.. mit dem Sand und dem wahrscheinlich auch noch Kies im Teich wird schnell aus 1,20m nur noch 1m,.. (ich hätte auch "echte" 1,3m gemacht, egal welche Fische),..
> ...


Die Folie soll schon Morgen in den Teich, aber keine Angst wegen dem Sand - Der dient nur als zusätzlichen Schutz, und darüber kommt das Schutzvlies.
Das mit der Höhe habe ich heute mit dem Galabauer und dessen Teichprofi besprochen, aber wenn ich mehr Tiefe hätte haben wollen, wären wir auf eine Menge Schutt, Schrott, Scherben etc. gestoßen die der Vorbesitzer meines Hauses dort verbuddelt hatte.
Mit der aktuellen Höhe werde ich dann wohl leben müssen, und die evtl. zukünftigen Fische auch.



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht alles sehr Professionell aus, aber was soll der Sand ? Wasser sparen ?


Danke, dann bin ich ja etwas beruhigt wenn es sogar bei Dir diesen Eindruck macht.
Wie schon erwähnt soll der Sand nur als zusätzlichen Schutz dienen.
Ganz soviel Sand wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht ist es auch nicht.
Ich werde schon darauf achten das die mir nicht zu viel Sand in den Teich schaufeln.
Morgen geht es weiter, allerdings nur bis Mittags.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Das ist sehr Schade wegen der Tiefe, glaube mir, du wirst es bereuen


----------



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sehr Schade wegen der Tiefe, glaube mir, du wirst es bereuen


Ich hoffe nicht so sehr!
So klein fällt der Teich ja auch nicht aus, dass ich relativ wenig Wassermenge drin hätte.
Und Fische sind am Anfang auch nicht drin, erstmal testen wie das alles funktioniert mit dem Filter, Pumpen, Skimmer etc.


----------



## katja (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Und Fische sind am Anfang auch nicht drin, erstmal testen wie das alles funktioniert mit dem Filter, Pumpen, Skimmer etc.





für was denn dann die ganze technik, wenn vielleicht gar keine fische reinkommen? 


ansonsten, sieht echt  aus!!


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> für was denn dann die ganze technik, wenn vielleicht gar keine fische reinkommen?


Z.B. für klares Wasser, gegen Algen etc.
So ich muss los, gleich geht es weiter im Garten.
Melde ich später wieder mit aktuellen News und neuen Bildern...

Marc


----------



## katja (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. für klares Wasser, gegen Algen etc.




mit einer ausreichenden bepflanzung erreichst du das ganz ohne filter etc.

oder kommen auch keine pflanzen rein?   



bin schon gespannt, was heut geschafft wird!!


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Moin Marc,

sieht soweit schon echt gut aus!  
...und geht ja doch schneller, als zuletzt erwartet.

@ Katja:


			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem noch ein Skimmer und eine UV-Lampe sowie diverses "Grünzeug".


 
Also, der Marc will schon Pflanzen setzen, mit Grünzeug meint er  dies wohl.

Ich bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.

Ich finde es auch schade, dass nicht ein wenig tiefer gebuddelt wurde - mal sehen, wieviel Liter Wasser sich dann letztendlich im Teich befinden.


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Und wieder ein kleiner Schritt geschafft -

Heute haben wird den restlichen Silbersand als zusätzlichen Schutz im Teich verteilt (auch an den Wänden) und darauf das Schutzvlies gelegt welches wir zuvor zugeschnitten haben.
Darauf haben wir dann die eigentliche Teichfolie gelegt.
Zum Glück schien heute die Sonne, und dadurch war sie etwas geschmeidiger.
Kann eigentlich unsere Katze mit Ihren Krallen Löcher in die Folie machen? :? 

Es gab nun eine kleine Änderung bezüglich der Pumpen -
Diese werden nicht in den Teich gesetzt, sondern stehen separat in einem runden Kunststoff-Fass (siehe Bilder).
Dadurch komme ich schneller und einfacher an die Pumpen, sollte es mal zu Problemen kommen, und außerdem sieht man die Pumpen dann auch nicht später im Teich.
Wir haben in dem Behälter einen runden Flansch eingeklebt und darin das 100er PVC-Rohr eingesetzt und verklebt.
Natürlich vorher alles schön gründlich gesäubert und entfettet.
Es kommt nun auch nicht die Aquamax ECO RB16000 zum Einsatz, sondern die Aquamax ECO RB12000.
Diese reicht für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen aus, ist von der Leistung besser an den Cheops-Filter angepasst, und der Stromverbrauch ist auch geringer.

Außerdem haben wir noch einige Löcher gebuddelt um darin später H-Träger zu setzen die später das runde bzw. halbrunde Holzdeck stützen sollen in dem Bereich der über den Teich hinaus ragt.
Montag werden einige Stellen gepflastert und am Teich weiter gearbeitet.

Auf einem der Bilder sieht man auch schön das geflickte Kabel, denn heute Morgen war ein Elektriker zur Stelle der es repariert hat mit speziellen Schrumpfschläuchen.

Hier die Bilder von heute:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Wie bekommst du denn das Wasser in den Behälter in dem die Pumpe liegt   Hast doch keinen Bodenablauf oder ?


----------



## Platinium76 (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

also ohne Bodenablauf und ohne Pumpe in der mitte vom Teich ?? Mal ne Frage: Wie soll da überhaupt irgendwie der Dreck aus dem Teich gelangen ?

Hast du einen Skimmer geplant ? Wenn nicht, noch mehr Dreck !!

Noch ne Frage: Ist das der erste Teich von deinem Galabauer ?


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekommst du denn das Wasser in den Behälter in dem die Pumpe liegt   Hast doch keinen Bodenablauf oder ?


Das Rohr hat ein Gefälle zum Teich, aber soweit ich das mitbekommen habe dient der runde Behälter nur der Pumpe die den Quellstein versorgen soll.
So richtig habe ich das auch noch nicht verstanden, aber in Kürze sehe ich klarer.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt  

Wenn der Behälter nur den Quellstein versorgen soll, frage ich mich warum dann ein Rohr vom/zum Teich geht  

Na, wir werden es erfahren denke ich


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wir werden es erfahren denke ich


Aber sicher - Versprochen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Behälter nur den Quellstein versorgen soll, frage ich mich warum dann ein Rohr vom/zum Teich geht



Ich denke, wird auch ein Schwerkraftprinzip sein,..

Wasserstand im Teich ist gleich mit dem schwarzem Behälter,.
da steht die Pumpe drin,..

die Pumpt ab, und das Wasser fliesst aus dem Teich nach,..

o.k.  das Wasser sollte besser in einen Filter gehen,..  

mfG. Micha
Ansonsten soweit aber schön!


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> o.k.  das Wasser sollte besser in einen Filter gehen,..


Warum, ist ja nicht die eigentliche Teichpumpe sondern nur die Pumpe die den Quellstein versorgt?
Und diese hat einen Filter bereits integriert.
Ich glaube es müsste sich dabei um eine Neptun 4000 handeln.  

P.s: Ich habe mir schon von meinem Nachbarn eine Wasseruhr besorgt, damit ich später beim befüllen des Teichs feststellen kann wie viel Wasser tatsächlich in den Teich passt.

Have a nice Day!

Marc


----------



## CityCobra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Ich hätte mir gewünscht das wir heute mehr schaffen, aber leider kamen wir heute nicht so richtig voran. 
Hier die Bilder der neuen Pflastersteine und von der Stelle wo später das Gartenhaus stehen soll.
Auf den Bildern kann man auch die H-Träger erkennen für die späteren Holzdecks.
Morgen soll das Bankirai Holz und die Gartenhütte (Hersteller Bertsch, Typ Panta1, 5-Eckhaus) geliefert werden.
Ich hoffe das wir Morgen besser voran kommen und mehr schaffen, denn die Zeit drängt so langsam.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

:evil  das gibt´s doch garnicht,..    

jetzt verschweigt er uns auch noch den Teich,..    ein neuer Tag und immer noch keine Teichbilder,.
(aber dabei sieht man schon rechts schwarze Folie,.. ist das Loch nur mit Baufolie abgedeckt,.. oder hast du schwarze PVC Folie bestellt,..)

Jau,.. habe auch 18 Doppel-H-Anker verbaut,.., drunter noch "Anti-Unkraut-Vlies" und Kiesel,.. aber dein LAGA ist da sicher Experte..

  wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen,..   wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen,..   wir,.. wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen  

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt verschweigt er uns auch noch den Teich,..    ein neuer Tag und immer noch keine Teichbilder,.
> (aber dabei sieht man schon rechts schwarze Folie,.. ist das Loch nur mit Baufolie abgedeckt,.. oder hast du schwarze PVC Folie bestellt,..)
> 
> wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen,..   wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen,..   wir,.. wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen


Nee ich verschweige nichts, denn da gibt es nichts zu verschwiegen - Leider!
Heute wurde an dem Teich nicht weiter gebaut, dafür aber Morgen oder Mittwoch.
Ich habe aber schon den Skimmer AquaSkim 40 und den OASE Satellit sowie die entsprechenden Schläuche bereit liegen.
Die Pumpe und der Recht der Technik liegt noch beim Galabauer, weil und das Zeug momentan im Weg wäre und es noch nicht gebraucht wird.
Ja, die Folie ist schwarz, aber davon wird oder soll man später nichts mehr sehen im fertigen Zustand des Teichs. (Hoffe ich zumindest)
Sobald es Neuerungen am Teich gibt lade ich die Bilder umgehen hoch - Versprochen! 

Alles Gute,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc, 
gute Nachrichten für die Auswahl des Häusleproduzenten  
Gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ! Passgenaue Verarbeitung, gute Fräsung!
Solltest Du selber aufbauen, nicht verzweifeln wenn Dir scheinbar Bohlen fehlen, odt ist eine Ersatzbohle zusätzlich im Paket.
Hättest Du mich als Verkäufer gehabt hätte ich Dir allerdings bei Deinem Verwendungszweck eine 2-flügelige Tür empfohlen. 
Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du Dich für die Glatte oder geschweifte Dachblende entschieden hast. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> gute Nachrichten für die Auswahl des Häusleproduzenten
> Gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ! Passgenaue Verarbeitung, gute Fräsung!


Vielen Dank, das beruhigt mich ja schon mal.  


			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du mich als Verkäufer gehabt hätte ich Dir allerdings bei Deinem Verwendungszweck eine 2-flügelige Tür empfohlen.


Diese Variante gab es aber angeblich nicht bei dieser Größe und Typ.
Auf diese Idee war ich auch schon gekommen.  


			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du Dich für die Glatte oder geschweifte Dachblende entschieden hast.


Das weiß ich jetzt gar nicht, das Haus hat mein Galabauer in meinem Auftrag bestellt.
Nach einer glatten oder geschweiften Dachblende wurde ich aber nicht gefragt.  
Aber rote Dachschindeln und die OSMO Farbe war inkl.  
Werde ich ja evtl. Morgen sehen, sollte das Haus pünktlich geliefert werden.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Heute kamen wir zum Glück wieder etwas flotter voran -

Die restlichen Steine wurden zugeschnitten und verlegt, der Standplatz der späteren Gabionen (Steinkörbe) mit Sand u. Schotter verdichtet, Steine in dem Bereich Teich-Tiefzone und oberen Rand gestapelt, der Skimmer platziert etc.
Morgen soll am Teich weiter gearbeitet werden, mind. ein Holzdeck fertig gestellt werden und noch ein paar weitere Dinge.
Auf den nachfolgenden Bildern kann man den aktuellen Stand recht gut erkennen, auch das heute gelieferte Holz sowie die Rankgitter.
Leider soll meine neue Gartenhütte erst nächste Woche nachgeliefert werden, aber momentan würden uns die Bretter nur den Weg versperren.
Am Nachmittag fing es leicht an zu Regnen, aber so wie es aktuell aussieht soll das Wetter ab Morgen wieder besser werden.


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

sag mal, was sollen denn diese Steinschichten im Teich? Ist das eine Idee Deines GaLaBauers? 

Die nehmen Dir unnötig viel Volumen weg und über kurz oder lang siehst Du eh' nix mehr davon, da sich überall ein Algenrasen bildet. Also, ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin, im Teich Steine zu stapeln. Mit Fischen wird das dann wohl auch nix, ich meine da schon einige scharfe Kanten zu sehen, an denen die Fische sich verletzen könnten...


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> 
> sag mal, was sollen denn diese Steinschichten im Teich? Ist das eine Idee Deines GaLaBauers?


Ich glaube das ist deren eigener Stil Teiche zu bauen.  
Was soll ich denn an den Stellen platzieren außer den Steinen?
Ansonsten schaut man ja direkt auf die Folie, oder?
Das die ganzen Brocken zusätzlich Volumen wegnehmen ist mir natürlich bewusst, allerdings habe ich angenommen das muss so sein.
Was nun -
Soll ich den Jungs Morgen sagen die Steine sollen alle wieder aus dem Bereich der Tiefzone raus?
Begeistert werden die dann nicht sein, schließlich war es eine Menge Arbeit die im Teich zu platzieren, ich weiß wo von ich Rede.

Alles Gute Marc


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

da muss überhaupt nix hin! - Schau Dir z. B. mal reine Koiteiche an, die haben außer Folie oder GFK nichts, auch kein Substrat am Boden.

Auch die Folie ist über kurz oder lang mit einem Algenrasen überzogen, so dass von ihr selbst nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Deswegen ist es auch egal, welche Farbe eine Folie hat, es sei denn, sie liegt "blank", aber das soll ja eh' nicht sein. 

Ob Du die Steine nun drin behalten möchtest, bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen. Ich sehe - wie gesagt - allerdings keinen Sinn darin.

Nebenbei bemerkt: hast Du Dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie Du z. B. im Falle einer Reinigungsaktion in den Teich gelangen sollst, ohne die Steinschichtungen umzuwerfen? Sind doch nur geschichtet, oder? 
Mir erscheinen die doch relativ instabil zu sein oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## katja (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

hallo marc,

also ich teile dodis bedenken....!

1. sieht es vielleicht am anfang "netter" aus, aber wenn erstmal alles voll ist mit bewuchs?

2. das mit dem reinsteigen dachte ich mir auch, oje, wenn das mal ins rutschen kommt....

3. ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sich in den steinfugen jede menge schmodder etc ansammelt.....

4. ganz klar, das argument, der wassermenge!

was mir bei deinen beiträgen immer wieder auffällt....: du machst dir unheimlich viele gedanken, was der galabauer zu irgendeiner änderung meinen wird. warum? du bezahlst ihn, du sagst, wie du es möchtest!!! ob es ne riesenschufterei war oder nicht, das sind dann seine mehrstunden, die du ihm ja auch bezahlen musst!!

also wenns mein teich wäre, ganz klar, steine raus!


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> da muss überhaupt nix hin! - Schau Dir z. B. mal reine Koiteiche an, die haben außer Folie oder GFK nichts, auch kein Substrat am Boden.
> 
> Auch die Folie ist über kurz oder lang mit einem Algenrasen überzogen, so dass von ihr selbst nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Deswegen ist es auch egal, welche Farbe eine Folie hat, es sei denn, sie liegt "blank", aber das soll ja eh' nicht sein.
> 
> Ob Du die Steine nun drin behalten möchtest, bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen. Ich sehe - wie gesagt - allerdings keinen Sinn darin.


OK, aber auch wenn das nichts hin muss hätte ich doch nur etwas weniger Volumen im Teich, oder hätten die Steine noch andere Nachteile?
Mein Galabauer hat scheinbar schon viele Anlagen in dieser Art gebaut, und darunter sind soweit ich informiert bin auch Kunden mit Kois.



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei bemerkt: hast Du Dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie Du z. B. im Falle einer Reinigungsaktion in den Teich gelangen sollst, ohne die Steinschichtungen umzuwerfen? Sind doch nur geschichtet, oder?
> Mir erscheinen die doch relativ instabil zu sein oder irre ich mich da?


Also einer der Arbeiter ist heute mehrmals über diese Steine aus- und in den Teich geklettert ohne das irgendwelche Steine umgefallen wären.
Zum Reinigen gibt es doch auch solche Schlammsauger oder wie die Dinger heißen.
Kann man mit denen nicht den Teich säubern ohne ins Wasser springen zu müssen?

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## kristalltom (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,
ich würde in meinen Teich auch keine Steine mehr reintun.
Sondern mir die Mühe machen und ein Fließ mit Zementschlämme "verputzen".
Sieht auch natürlich aus und du hast eine harte Schale als Teich.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> was mir bei deinen beiträgen immer wieder auffällt....: du machst dir unheimlich viele gedanken, was der galabauer zu irgendeiner änderung meinen wird. warum? du bezahlst ihn, du sagst, wie du es möchtest!!! ob es ne riesenschufterei war oder nicht, das sind dann seine mehrstunden, die du ihm ja auch bezahlen musst!!


Hallo Katja,

Du kennst den Mann nicht, aber immer wenn ich etwas Kritik anbringe in persönlichen Gesprächen kommen dann Sprüche wie 
"_Also entweder vertraust Du mir bei dem was ich mache, oder wir können das hier alles gleich bleiben lassen_".
Da ich mir einen engen Zeitplan gesetzt habe, kann ich mir nicht leisten den Mann zu vergaulen, so das er tatsächlich die Arbeiten einstellt, um mir dann kurzfristig einen anderen Galabauer zu suchen der auf meine "Sonderwünsche" eingeht ohne zu knurren.
Bisher bin ich mit den Arbeiten und der Umsetzung meines Plans recht zufrieden, allerdings kenne ich mich mit dem Teichbau nicht so gut aus, und verlasse mich darauf was mir geraten wird.
Wenn die Steine keine gravierenden Nachteile haben auf Dauer, können die von mir aus im Teich bleiben.
Ansonsten muss ich mit wirklich bis Morgen überlegen die wieder aus dem Teich zu entfernen.


----------



## katja (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

haben toffi und du den gleichen galabauer?  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18708/?q=rapunzelturm


oder benimmt sich dieser berufszweig prinzipiell so??


----------



## Joachim (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

@Marc
""Also entweder vertraust Du mir bei dem was ich mache, oder wir können das hier alles gleich bleiben lassen""

Na dann gib dem Manne doch seine gewünschte Freiheit ... sich nen neuen Kunden zu suchen!  Du bezahlst doch nicht für "seinen" Teich, sondern für "deinen" Teich


----------



## Platinium76 (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

bei so einem spruch würde ich jede firma des grundstücks verweisen...

und wenn der teich nicht richtig läuft, was kommt dann für ein Spruch ??

Du lässt dich zu viel von diesem "Möchtegern-Galabauer" gefallen !!!!!:crazy


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

hast Du vor dem Teichbau Dir mal Gedanken gemacht, wie *Du selbst* Deinen Teich haben möchtest? 

Hast Du denn überhaupt keine Vorstellung von Deinem künftigen Teich gehabt, so dass Du den GaLaBauer einfach machen lässt in der Hoffnung, er wird schon wissen, was er tut?

Bitte nimm's mir nicht übel , aber evtl. wäre es besser gewesen, sich hier im Forum erst einmal genau über Teiche zu informieren, Deine Wünsche und Vorstellungen uns zu unterbreiten, damit wir gemeinsam einen schönen Teich für Dich schon mal "auf dem Papier" erarbeiten hätten können. Dann hättest Du dem GaLaBauer auch anders gegenüber treten, ihm bereits vor dem Bau Deine Vorstellungen mitteilen können, die er schlußendlich so auszuführen hat, wie König Kunde es möchte und auch bezahlen muss. - Auch, wenn der Teich dann evtl. erst nächstes Jahr gebaut worden wäre...

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo, 
ich sehe hier fast das selbe Problem, die Arbeiten sind vorher nur grob und nicht im Detail abgesprochen worden. 
Ist es Dein Garten ? Oder der des Gala- bauers ? 

Selbst Leute die mir unentgeltlich Helfen (z.B. gute Freunde) bestimmen in meinem Garten nicht, wie was gemacht wird - Leute die ich dafür bezahle schon gar nicht.

Nun gibt es sicher Leute, die haben weder Lust noch das Händchen den Garten selber zu gestalten und geben diese Aufgabe ab. 
Hier wäre es aber in meinen Augen Sache des Auftragnehmers, seine Planung im Detail zu präsentieren, was ja auch an einer Skizze schon geschehen ist, nur im Detail vielleicht noch besser hätte gemacht werden können.

Planung hin und Planung her. Wenn sich dann, während der Bauphase der Auftraggeber doch für einen Tennisplatz statt einem Teich entscheidet muss eben ggf. das Loch wieder zugekippt und über Mehrkosten für die Auftragsänderung gesprochen werden. Natürlich kann sich durch solche Änderungen auch der Zeitplan verschieben. 
Aber mal Hand aufs Herz... ein Garten ist doch nichts was man in einem engen Zeitplan fertigstellt und was dann statisch so ist. An einem Garten gibt es doch immer was zu planen, zu verändern usw. 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Also mir fehlen im Moment einfach die Worte um diese Katastrophe zu beschreiben. 
Das sieht alles schick aus, aber wart mal nen halbes Jahr und du wirst "Deinen" Teich verfluchen. Dreck ohne Ende, zum saubermachen wirst du immer rein müssen und mit Sicherheit irgendwann den Steinwall umschmeißen.

Also meine Meinung: Die Steine zumindest im Tiefenbereich raus und die irgendwo in deinem doch sehr schicken Garten (die machen sonst echt gute Arbeit, nur Teiche bauen können die nicht) plazieren.

Was hatte ich mal gelesen: Wer viel Steine und Kies verbaut, will nur Baufehler kaschieren  

Wir wollen dich nicht kritisieren, aber einige hier haben nun mal schon seit langem Teiche und wissen wovon sie sprechen (mich mal ausgenommen, bin ja auch erst ein Jahr dabei).


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du vor dem Teichbau Dir mal Gedanken gemacht, wie *Du selbst* Deinen Teich haben möchtest?
> 
> Hast Du denn überhaupt keine Vorstellung von Deinem künftigen Teich gehabt, so dass Du den GaLaBauer einfach machen lässt in der Hoffnung, er wird schon wissen, was er tut?


Eigentlich schon, zumindest von der ungefähren Größe und Form des Teichs, und bei der Frage ob auch evtl. mal Fischbesatz in den Teich soll.
Ursprünglich hatte ich sogar Bedenken das der fertige Teich später zu klein u. mickrig ausfallen würde, da mein Grundstück bzw. bei der angedachte Platz für den Teich nicht so riesig ist.




			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nimm's mir nicht übel , aber evtl. wäre es besser gewesen, sich hier im Forum erst einmal genau über Teiche zu informieren, Deine Wünsche und Vorstellungen uns zu unterbreiten, damit wir gemeinsam einen schönen Teich für Dich schon mal "auf dem Papier" erarbeiten hätten können. Dann hättest Du dem GaLaBauer auch anders gegenüber treten, ihm bereits vor dem Bau Deine Vorstellungen mitteilen können, die er schlußendlich so auszuführen hat, wie König Kunde es möchte und auch bezahlen muss. - Auch, wenn der Teich dann evtl. erst nächstes Jahr gebaut worden wäre...



Da ich ja eine Planung für den kompletten Garten machen musste, hatte ich nicht so viel Zeit mich speziell um den Teichbau zu kümmern.
Auf die Idee mich in einem Forum schlau zu machen bin ich irgendwie gar nicht gekommen, bzw. erst zu spät.
Was ich schon weiß, ist das ein Koi-Teich eben völlig anders aussieht und beschaffen ist gegenüber einem "normalen" Gartenteich.
Meine Planung war es auch nicht einen typischen Koiteich bauen zu wollen, geschweige Kois zu halten oder zu züchten.
Ganz normale Fische die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind tun es auch.
Zum Thema Folie -
Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es beim Bau bei gewissen Typen von Teichen bestimmte Richtlinien, in denen steht das man später gar keine Folie mehr sehen darf. Leider habe ich gerade keine Quelle zur Hand.
Da mich die nun etwas mehr als 2 Wochen körperlich sehr mitgenommen haben bin ich jetzt nur noch froh wenn der Garten endlich fertig ist.
Ich stehe jeden Morgen gegen 06:00 Uhr auf, und bin schon um ca. 7:00 Uhr im Garten und helfe mit wo ich kann bei den Arbeiten.
Keine Ahnung wie viele kg Steine etc. ich schon bewegt habe, aber ich spüre das spät. am Abend an allen Knochen.
Teilweise schlafe ich mit dem Bierchen in der Hand schon um 20:00 Uhr ein.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Platinium76 (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

egal für welche fische dein teich gedacht ist, ob Goldfische (die sich ohne ende vermehren) oder Koi, alle ********n und machen dreck....und den wirst du nicht aus dem system kriegen...

weitere Folge, ständig parasitenprobleme, entzündungen usw.... die katastrophe ist vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> ....und den wirst du nicht aus dem system kriegen...



Wobei wir dann wieder hier wären

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19298


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei wir dann wieder hier wären
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19298


Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Ja eben,
denk mal bitte drüber nach Marc


----------



## Olli.P (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hi, 

hab das mal gerade alles so überflogen.  

Und ich dachte immer in einen Teich kommt Wasser und keine Findlinge.  

Marc, schmeiß die Steine da unten wieder raus, oder las rausschmeißen!!!
Der KUNDE ist KÖNIG


----------



## CityCobra (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte immer in einen Teich kommt Wasser und keine Findlinge.


Klar, aber es sollte dabei ja möglichst noch natürlich bzw. nicht künstlich aussehen.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Steine da noch optisch ansprechender als auf eine nackte Folie zu schauen.



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Marc, schmeiß die Steine da unten wieder raus, oder las rausschmeißen!!!
> Der KUNDE ist KÖNIG


Rausschmeißen kann ich die später immer noch wenn es damit Probleme geben sollte.
Momentan bin ich etwas zu gestresst um mir evtl. weiteren Stress wegen dem Garten zu machen.
Sollte der Galabauer tatsächlich das Handtuch werfen, müsste ich erstmal einen Guten finden in meiner Nähe, der zufällig gerade einen Termin frei hat, und sich bereit erklärt die Arbeiten am Garten fort zu führen etc.
Da dies wahrscheinlich kaum machbar und durchsetzbar ist, werde ich nun erstmal weiter arbeiten lassen.

So schlecht kann der Galabauer auch nicht arbeiten, wenn einige Leute gewisse Arbeiten schon als gut anerkannt haben.
Außerdem hatte ich gestern noch ein ca. 1,5-stündiges Gespräch mit Herrn Brüggert, dem Entwickler des Cheops-Filters.
Ist ein ganz netter Mann, der sich viel Zeit lies auf meine Fragen einzugehen, und erzählte mir auch viele Dinge zum Thema Teichfilter allgemein und zu der Entwicklung seines Cheops-Filters.
Und bei diesem Gespräch wurde auch deutlich das meine Lösung und Platzierung der Pumpen u. des Filters in etwa genau der Lösung entspricht die Herr Brüggert plant wenn ich das alles so richtig verstanden habe.
Er versprach mir auch das ich Ihn bei zukünftigen Fragen jederzeit anrufen könnte.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Ok... aber sag uns nachher nicht, wie hätten nichts gesagt  

Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hi,




> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Steine da noch optisch ansprechender als auf eine nackte Folie zu schauen.



Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell so eine Folie von Algen bewachsen werden kann...... 



> Rausschmeißen kann ich die später immer noch wenn es damit Probleme geben sollte.



Na dann, viel Spaß bei dem rutschigen vergnügen, auf's Maul legen und Teichwasser trinken. 

Ansonsten siehe einen Beitrag vorher von Wolf ...........:smoki


----------



## karsten. (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

ich









find den Teich erstmal.....

gelungen


----------



## mic_chief (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc.

Wenn du mal dein Haus umbaust und dann einen Stuckateur suchst, melde dich bei mir. Solche Kunden liebt jeder Handwerker. Kurze Ansage und der Kunde zieht den Schwanz ein. Halloooooo. Du bist der Chef. Und wenn er nicht mehr will, dann zieh ihm kräftig von der Rechnung ab. Er hat auch eine PFLICHT seine Arbeit nach DEINEN Wünschen fertig zustellen. Ich hoffe nur, du hast ihm nicht zuviel Kohle im voraus gezahlt.
Ich kann auch verstehen, dass du verwirrt bist. Es prasseln unheimlich viele Anregungen auf dich ein. Aber bleib bitte cool und mache das was DU (oder deine Familie) willst. Und lass dich nicht von einem Handwerker den du bezahlst einschüchtern.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Um nochmal kurz auf meinen Galabauer einzugehen -

Ich kenne den Mann schon seit vielen Jahren, und er hat auch schon einige Gärten in meinem familiären Umkreis und Bekanntenkreis gebaut.
Bisher habe ich noch von Niemanden gehört das er am Ende mit den Arbeiten unzufrieden war - Ganz im Gegenteil!
Viele neugierige Leute habe nachdem Sie die fertig gestellten Gärten besichtigt hatten teilweise selber Aufträge an diesen Galabauer vergeben.
Der Chef mag evtl. ja eine leicht schroffe oder herbe Art haben, Er hat aber genauso gut auch Humor und ist locker drauf.  
Es ist ja nicht so das ich den überhaupt nicht mag, denn wenn schon von Anfang an die Chemie zwischen Auftraggeber und Firma nicht stimmt kann man die Sache gleich vergessen.
Gut, beim Teichbau mag er seinen "eigenen Stil" haben, aber die Vorgabe lautete in meinem Fall ja auch nicht einen Koi-Teich zu bauen.
Und noch was bezüglich Eurer Einwände wegen den vielen Steinen -
Ist es nicht so, dass sich im Teich Bakterien ansiedeln, und wenn ich die Steine im Teich habe vergrößere ich doch theoretisch die anzusiedelnde Oberfläche, oder?
Ob das nun alles sinnvoll ist oder nicht - Die Dinger bleiben jetzt im Loch und basta!
Sollte es zukünftig doch Probleme geben oder mich die Steine stören kommen die dann irgendwann wieder raus.

So, und nun zum heutigen Tag:

Wir haben die drei Gabionen zusammen gebaut und mit Steinen befüllt.
Das Pflaster wo später die neue Gartenhütte stehen wird wurde abgerüttelt.
Außerdem haben wir noch die zwei Bankirai-Rankgitter montiert und einige Dinge der Teich-Technik hat der Chef mitgebraucht und vormontiert wie z.B. den Cheops-Filter, die Aquamax ECO 12000, die Neptun ECO 3000 etc.
Auf einem der Bilder von heute kann man auch den vorgebohrten Quellstein sehen, in dem später noch eine LED-Leuchte eingesetzt wird.
Ich hoffe das wir Morgen die beiden runden Holzdecks fertig bekommen, sowie die ganze Technik.

Hier nun die Bilder von heute:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, er macht gute Arbeit, sieht alles sehr gut aus.

Und zum Thema Teich lassen wir dich jetzt besser in Ruhe, ich denke die Meinungen hier sind Eindeutig. Und leider nimmst du die Kritik nicht an.
Mit den Konsequenzen wirst du dann eben leben müssen.

Bin gespannt wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## CityCobra (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Thema Teich lassen wir dich jetzt besser in Ruhe, ich denke die Meinungen hier sind Eindeutig. Und leider nimmst du die Kritik nicht an.
> Mit den Konsequenzen wirst du dann eben leben müssen.


Ich will darauf jetzt auch nicht näher eingehen, und bin Euch für Eure Kritik und Meinungen dankbar.
Also nicht das Ihr meint ich wäre beratungsresistent oder sowas in der Art.  
Schließlich bin ich es aber, dem am Ende das alles gefallen muss.
Also lasst uns bitte nicht mehr auf dieses Thema lange rumreiten, denn dieser Thread sollte eigentlich einen anderen Zweck dienen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

die Arbeiten 'rund um den Garten' Deines GaLaBauers gefallen hier doch ausnehmend gut. Werden von ihm augenscheinlich auch ordentlich durchgeführt! 

Zum Thema Teich:
Schließlich musst Du damit "leben" und wirst vielleicht eines Tages merken, dass wir doch Recht hatten...
Aber gut, lassen wir das Thema Teich "ruhen". 

Ich bin auch schon mächtig gespannt, wie der fertige Garten aussieht!


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update vom 25.09.2008 und dem Tag 15 meines Projekts:

Heute war schon wieder ein Tag bei dem nichts so richtig vorwärts ging.  :-(
Zwar tauchte der Chef persönlich schon ziemlich früh auf um den Teichfilter anzuschließen bzw. die Anschlüsse anzubringen und die Pumpen anzuschließen, aber auch da gab es Probleme -
Eine der OASE-Pumpen war schon defekt obwohl sie nagelneu war.  
Mein Galabauer will diese nun gegen eine hoffentlich funktionierende umtauschen.
Da die Arbeiter dem Chef nicht richtig zugehört hatten wie die Balken die unter das Holzdeck kommen richtig platziert werden müssen, mussten fast alle H-Träger die schon einzementiert waren wieder entfernt und versetzt werden.
Dadurch war schon fast der ganze Tag gelaufen ohne einen Schritt vorwärts zu kommen.
Morgen soll entweder weiter am Teich gearbeitet werden, oder an den Holzdecks.
Mir wäre lieber das die Holzarbeiten am Montag der Holzprofi des Glabauers macht, denn der ist gelernter Schreiner.
Bis Morgen wird der Garten auf keinen Fall fertig.

Hier nun die Bilder von dem Teichfilter mit den den Anschlüssen und den regulierbaren Verteiler, der von der Pumpe zum Skimmer und Ansaugkorb geht:


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Mal was erfreuliches zum Thema Teich und Filter. Der GaLa vermeidet 90° Bögen beim Ablauf   



Sorry Marc, musste jetzt einfach sein


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

PS: Ich finde den Teich auch MIT Steinen schön  



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wird auch ein Schwerkraftprinzip sein,..
> Wasserstand im Teich ist gleich mit dem schwarzem Behälter,.
> da steht die Pumpe drin,..
> 
> die Pumpt ab, und das Wasser fliesst aus dem Teich nach,..



Hast du nun doch die Hauptpumpe in der schwarzen Tonne,.. (wie von mir ursprünglich gedacht)  oder zwei Tonnen mit jeweils einer Pumpe.
(1. Wasserspiele, 2.Tonne Filter ??)
PS: wie heisst denn der Filter genau,.. sorry wenn ich das überlese habe..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich finde den Teich auch MIT Steinen schön


Danke für das Kompliment - Du bist scheinbar der erste hier dem der Teich gefällt.  



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nun doch die Hauptpumpe in der schwarzen Tonne,.. (wie von mir ursprünglich gedacht)  oder zwei Tonnen mit jeweils einer Pumpe.
> (1. Wasserspiele, 2.Tonne Filter ??)


Also es sieht so aus das beide Pumpen (die für den Quellstein und die für den Teich) in dem separaten Behälter stehen und zwar gefüllt mit Wasser ca. zur Hälfte.
Mein Galabauer baut mir noch eine entsprechende und passende Abdeckung für den ebenerdigen im Boden eingelassenen Behälter.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wie heisst denn der Filter genau,.. sorry wenn ich das überlese habe..


Du meinst das eckige Ding?
Es handelt sich dabei um den "sagenumwobenen" Cheops-Filter.  
Gibt ja hier im Forum schon einen passenden Thread dazu.


----------



## katja (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

guten morgen marc!

da missverstehst du zumindest mich!

von "gefallen" habe ich nicht gesprochen, wenn da mal wasser drin ist, sieht das mit den steinen bestimmt sogar sehr gut aus!

bis halt eben sowieso alles bewachsen ist mit algen....

wir haben dich in erster linie wegen problemen "gewarnt" und nicht gesagt, sieht sch..e aus!


----------



## Platinium76 (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen marc!
> 
> da missverstehst du zumindest mich!
> 
> ...



KORREKT  :beeten 
Aussehen tut der teich in den ersten 2 Wochen bestimmt ganz gut, bis die Algenblüte kommt und der Dreck sich absetzt :smoki


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Wir haben heute die Holzabdeckung für die die Stein-Gabionen gebaut, und eine für den Pumpenschacht.
Am Teichrand wurde auch weiter gearbeitet, sowie noch eine LED-Ringleuchte in den Quellstein gesetzt.
Montag sollen die beiden Holzdecks gebaut werden.

Hier die aktuellen Bilder:
(Der Kies um den Teich wird noch heller, zur Zeit ist er noch schmutzig)

P.s: Freut mich das Euch mein Teich auch mit den Steinen gefällt.
(Zumindest auf den ersten Blick rein optisch gesehen)
Das mit den Algen-Prophezeiungen bleibt abzuwarten, aber ich werde Euch selbstverständlich nicht darüber im Unklaren lassen, sollte es in dieser Hinsicht Probleme geben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut und auch der Teich wird klasse aussehen   Das mit den Pumpen musst mir noch erklären. Also eine pumpt Wasser in den Behälter und von dort in den Filter oder wie ?


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Pumpen musst mir noch erklären.
> Also eine pumpt Wasser in den Behälter und von dort in den Filter oder wie ?


Nee, beide Pumpen stehen in dem Behälter der mit einem 100er Rohr und einem darin liegenden Schlauch direkt mit dem Teich verbunden ist.
Somit steht immer eine gewisse Höhe Wasser in dem runden Behälter.
Eine der darin befindlichen Pumpen (Oase Neptun 4000) versorgt den Quellstein, und die andere Pumpe (Oase Aquamax ECO 12.000) pumpt das Wasser zum Filter.
Von der Teichpumpe führt ein Schlauch durch das oben erwähnte 100er PVC-Rohr zum Teichrand, und kurz dahinter sitzt der Y-Verteiler der zum Skimmer und zum Satellit abzweigt.

Habe ich das nun verständlich genug erklärt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Jepp. Ich hab nur noch keine Durchführungen oder so was an deinem Teich gesehen


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp. Ich hab nur noch keine Durchführungen oder so was an deinem Teich gesehen


Schau Dir nochmal die Bilder ganz genau an.
Z.B. verläuft direkt unter den Gabionen ein graues Rohr in dem das gefilterte Wasser später wieder in den Teich zurück fliest.
Etwas weiter darunter verläuft ebenfalls ein Rohr (100er) vom Teichrand direkt in den runden Behälter wo die Pumpen stehen.
Durch dieses dicke Rohr läuft auch der Schlauch der von dem Skimmer und dem Satellit kommt.
Evtl. kannst Du das auf einem meiner Bilder erkennen, sonst suche ich nochmal eins.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Brauchst nicht raussuchen, glaub ich dir schon.

Also die 12.000er liegt im Behälter, von dort gehen 2 Schläuche zum Skimmer und zum Satelliten, richtig ?


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 12.000er liegt im Behälter, von dort gehen 2 Schläuche zum Skimmer und zum Satelliten, richtig ?


Nein, ein Schlauch der dann nach einem Stück in zwei Richtungen abzeigt mit diesem regulierbaren Teil hier:
Also nach dem Y-Stück geht ein Schlauch zum Skimmer und ein Schlauch zum Satellit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Ja,
das habe ich gesehen.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> das habe ich gesehen.


Ist dann soweit alles klar und Deine Fragen beantwortet, oder möchstest Du noch etwas wissen?
Einfach schreiben was Dich interessiert, und ich werde mich bemühen Dir die Fragen zu beantworten.

Alles Gute,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Erst in 16 Tagen wieder  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19369


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Erst in 16 Tagen wieder
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19369


Na dann wünsche ich Dir einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub, und komme gesund und munter wieder zurück.

Bis dahin sind hoffentlich meine Pflanzen im Garten, die Elektrik fertig, die Wasseranschlüsse gesetzt und die Beleuchtung installiert.
Werde dann neue Bilder liefern, aber erstmal geht es nächste Woche Montag u. evtl. Dienstag weiter auf meiner "Baustelle"...


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach dem Y-Stück geht ein Schlauch zum Skimmer und ein Schlauch zum Satellit.



moin moin,..  jetzt stehe ich etwas auf dem schlauch,..

hast du dieses Y-Stück zweimal ??
ich meine, wie ist die "verschlauchung" hinter der Pumpe..

geht, also nur ein Schlauch direkt in den Filter oder ein zweiter parallel zum Wasserspiel..? 
( der Quellstein braucht ja schliesslich "Druck" und der Auslauf vom Filter wird sicher drucklos in den Teich laufen)

mfG. Micha,.. (habe heute selbst die ersten Teichpflanzen gesetzt  und weiss noch nicht, ob ich auch was mit "Wasserspielen" mache )


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dieses Y-Stück zweimal ??
> ich meine, wie ist die "verschlauchung" hinter der Pumpe..
> 
> geht, also nur ein Schlauch direkt in den Filter oder ein zweiter parallel zum Wasserspiel..?
> ( der Quellstein braucht ja schliesslich "Druck" und der Auslauf vom Filter wird sicher drucklos in den Teich laufen)


Nein der Y-Verteiler ist nur einmal vorhanden.
Von der Auslass-Seite der Aquamax geht es direkt in den Filter, bzw. zuvor durch die UV-Lampe, dann in den Filter und anschließend wieder durch ein Rohr in den Teich.
Der Quellstein hat mit dem Y-Verteiler gar nichts zu tun, sondern dieser wird mit einer eigenen Pumpe versorgt (Oase Neptun 4000) von der ein Schlauch direkt zum Quellstein führt.
Beider Pumpen befinden sich aber in dem gleichen Behälter, allerdings ist die Aquamax auf der Einlass- und Auslass-Seite angeschlossen, die Nepun aber nur auf der Auslass-Seite, da sich in dem Behälter immer genügend Wasser befindet die erforderliche Menge von dort anzusaugen und zum Quellstein zu befördern.
Sollte sich das alles zu kompliziert anhören, kann ich ein paar Bilder machen um es besser zu verstehen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich das alles zu kompliziert anhören, kann ich ein paar Bilder machen um es besser zu verstehen.



  alles klar,..  verstanden,...

2 Pumpen machen ja auch Sinn,.. da der Filter möglichst immer und der Stein je nach Laune laufen sollte..

Ich weiss selbst noch garnicht, ob ich meinen Filter noch dieses Jahr anschliessen soll,.  
in 4 Wochen kann es ja schon vorbei sein, mit der lieben Biologie,..

mfg. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss selbst noch garnicht, ob ich meinen Filter noch dieses Jahr anschliessen soll,.
> in 4 Wochen kann es ja schon vorbei sein, mit der lieben Biologie,..


Nun ja, so richtig angeschlossen ist bei mir ja auch nichts, aber der Filter wäre zumindest schon mal betriebsbereit.
Ob ich diesen überhaupt noch vor dem Winter in Betrieb nehmen werde weiß ich noch gar nicht so genau.
Es ist ja noch nicht einmal Wasser in meinem Teich!   
Ich denke es wird noch ein paar Tage dauern bis ich den Teich endlich mit Wasser füllen kann, denn an dem Teich bzw. deren Rand und den beiden Holzdecks wird noch gearbeitet.
Kann es kaum erwarten den Teich endlich zu füllen, und dann werde ich auch die Wasseruhr benutzen um festzustellen wie viel Wasser nun effektiv in den Teich passt.
Allerdings wird das wohl einige Stunden dauern bis der Teich voll ist...

Um nochmal auf die erste Seite meines Threads zu sprechen zu kommen -

Ich finde der ursprüngliche Plan ist bis jetzt sehr gut umgesetzt worden, wenn man sich mal die Zeichnung/Skizze ansieht, oder findet Ihr nicht auch?
Ich kann zumindest keine großen Abweichungen feststellen, aber der Garten ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde der ursprüngliche Plan ist bis jetzt sehr gut umgesetzt worden, wenn man sich mal die Zeichnung/Skizze ansieht, oder findet Ihr nicht auch?.



Ich finde es auch gut, wenn ein GaLa sich im Vorfeld wirklich bis ins Details genau reinversetzten kann,.. ich finde es ist bisher gut umgesetzt.  

Und jetzt habe ich auch gelern was *Gabionen* sind  

Wie die Trittsteine im Teich angelegt werden können, bin ich noch drauf gespannt,.. 
das ist auch eine nette Sache..

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt habe ich auch gelern was *Gabionen* sind


Das wusste ich bis vor einigen Wochen auch noch nicht.  
Ich hoffe nur das sich jetzt zwischen den Steinen irgendwelches Ungeziefer wie Ratten oder Mäuse einnisten, aber wir haben ja noch eine Geheimwaffe .

Unsere Katze!  


			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Trittsteine im Teich angelegt werden können, bin ich noch drauf gespannt,..


Die entsprechenden Steine liegen zwar schon lange bereit, aber wie schon erwähnt müssen zuerst noch die beiden Holzdecks fertig gestellt werden.
Ich bin gespannt wie weit die Arbeiter Morgen kommen werden, und dass Wetter soll auch wieder schlechter werden.  

Noch was zum Thema Bepflanzung:

Der Galabauer wird die komplette Bepflanzung erst im Oktober vornehmen, da mir gesagt wurde das die Baumschulen zur Zeit Engpässe hätten.
Als Hecke bzw. Ersatz für eine Hecke sind nun evtl. Lebensbäume geplant.
Keine Ahnung was das genau ist, werde mal Google anwerfen...

Die Beleuchtung wird angeschlossen sobald meine Steckdosen alle installiert sind.
Ein paar LED-Marklights werden noch in eines von den beiden Holzdecks integriert.
Hinzu kommen dann noch zwei Moonlights, Power-LED-Strahler etc.
Also bitte nicht wundern wenn Ihr ab ca. Dienstag keine täglichen Updates mit neuen Bildern seht, denn ich muss dann warten bis das ganze "Grünzeugs" kommt.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Der Galabauer wird die komplette Bepflanzung erst im Oktober vornehmen.......
> ....
> ...
> Also bitte nicht wundern wenn Ihr ab ca. Dienstag keine täglichen Updates mit neuen Bildern seht, denn ich muss dann warten bis das ganze "Grünzeugs" kommt.



Aber das macht doch gar nichts, denn Mittwoch ist ja dann schon Oktober  

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das macht doch gar nichts, denn Mittwoch ist ja dann schon Oktober


Rrrrichtig!  
Allerdings befindet sich der gute Mann gerade für ein paar Tage im Angel-Urlaub.
Ich glaube der muss sich erstmal von den Arbeiten in meinem Garten erholen.


----------



## Toffi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallöchen,

ich hab lange nicht mehr verfolgt,was hier so Spannendes geschieht, will mich aber nun schnell mal einklinken 
Hab gesehen, dass ihr überlegtet, obs derselbe GaLa sei - und ich muss gestehen, ich überlege das auch...
Launisch und trotzdem nett, die Sprüche, die er macht, die Schwierigkeit, ihm Kritik näherzubringen, der eigentlich gute Ruf und nicht zuletzt die Tatsache, dass er eigentlich Holzfachmann ist....

Unsere Gartenaktion liegt nun beim Anwalt, ich hoffe wirklic sehr, dass es entweder a) nicht der gleiche GaLa ist oder b) ihr einfach besser miteinander klar kommt.
Denn: Bisher gefällts mir echt supi.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> ein Schlauch der dann nach einem Stück in zwei Richtungen abzeigt mit diesem regulierbaren Teil hier:
> Also nach dem Y-Stück geht ein Schlauch zum Skimmer und ein Schlauch zum Satellit.



Ich habe gestern auch ein wenig mit meiner Pumpe rumgespielt,,.. (PS: ich finde weiterhin, mehr als 50l/min  ist schon eine ordentliche Ladung Wasser   )

Ich wollte auch meinen Skimmer anschliessen,.. (muss mir nun aber erst noch eine passende 2" Verschraubung bestellen)

=> Besteht bei diesem O*se Y-Stück nicht die gefahr (gerade, wenn es nicht 100% geöffnet ist), dass sich hier Blätter und Bodendreck (Steine) 
ansammeln und nicht durch kommen (Frage: an Alle)...

Ich habe dieses Y-Stück bisher nur HINTER einer Pumpe zum verteilen auf Druckseite gesehen und nicht auf der Saugseite,..
( ist da 1 1/2" nicht eh schon zu wenig bei so einer starken Pumpe ??
o.k. wenn beide Hähne etwas offen sind, verteilt es sich ja auch richtig)
(PS: ich will hier nichts schlecht reden (!) mir geht es nur um die optimale technische Auslegung)

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> => Besteht bei diesem O*se Y-Stück nicht die gefahr (gerade, wenn es nicht 100% geöffnet ist), dass sich hier Blätter und Bodendreck (Steine)
> ansammeln und nicht durch kommen (Frage: an Alle)...


Ich frage mich woher die Blätter und der grobe Dreck kommen sollen?
Der Skimmer hat soweit ich weiß ja ein eigenes Reservoir zum Auffangen von dem "Schmodder", und der Satellit lässt ja auch nur kleinere Stücke durch.
Und alles was da noch durchkommt müsste doch locker durch den 1 1/2 Zoll Verteiler durchflutschen, oder?  

Update von heute:

Leider war mein Urlaub letzte Woche vorbei, und ich musste heute wieder einen kleinen Teil von dem Geld verdienen was mich der ganze Spaß gekostet hat, bzw. noch kosten wird.  
Trotzdem wurde heute unter "strenger" Aufsicht meiner "Regierung" im Garten fleißig weiter gearbeitet. (Trotz schlechten Wetter)
Heute wurde damit begonnen die beiden Holzdecks (Siehe Plan auf Seite 1 des Threads) zu bauen.
Als ich heute Abend von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, konnte ich es kaum erwarten einen Blick in den Garten zu werfen, leider war es schon so dunkel das man nicht mehr viel erkennen kann, und auch für neue Bilder war es zu spät.
Nach meiner Beurteilung würde ich sagen das die beiden Terrassen zu ca. 80-90 % fertig sind.
Morgen sollen die Arbeiten daran beendet werden, und dann an den Randzonen des Teichs weiter gearbeitet werden.
Z.B. soll noch etwas modelliert werden, Trittsteine u. Findlinge platziert werden etc.

Um was ich mich nun noch selber kümmern muss ist die Installation der Wasserhähne/Zapfstellen und die Elektrik mit dem Anschluss von Steckdosen etc.
Irgendwie bin ich mir bei der Installation der Wasserhähne noch nicht ganz sicher wie und wo ich die Kräne und Rohre befestigen soll.  
Bei zwei Plätzen wo die Palisaden stehen kann ich die Zapfstellen daran befestigen, nur an den Stellen wo die PE-Rohre aus dem Boden kommen wo keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit in der unmittelbaren Nähe ist muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Ich denke ich werde mal Morgen erstmal die Jungs vom Galabauer fragen ob die einen Tipp haben, ansonsten setze ich evtl. weitere Palisaden, Pfosten etc.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich woher die Blätter und der grobe Dreck kommen sollen?
> Der Skimmer hat soweit ich weiß ja ein eigenes Reservoir zum Auffangen von dem "Schmodder", und der Satellit lässt ja auch nur kleinere Stücke durch..



hmm,... auf welcher Höhe sitzt denn der Satellit,...?? (ist das nicht die Hauptaufgabe??)
und der Skimmer wird sicher auch was durchlassen,...

guck mal in das Y-Stück,.. da müsste der Hahn doch eigentlich eine Art "Klappe" haben, auch wenn der Weg offen steht,.. ?? (da kann
nix hängen bleiben ??)

Ich habe auch den Skim 40,... habe selbst noch keine Erfahrung,.. will den aber eigentlich nicht täglich sauber machen,...
Ich habe mir jetzt auf jedenfall 2" Leitung bestellt,..

nix für ungut,.. nur ein Hinweis,.. vieleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp / Erfahrungen,..
( ich finde allerdings >100l/min durch 1 1/2 ist schon fast grenzwertig )
mfG. MIcha

PS: Steckdosen,.. guck mal bei O*ase vorbei (da gibt es nicht nur Funk, sondern auch festverdrahtet was dann hinter ELV geschaltet werden kann)


----------



## CityCobra (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> hmm,... auf welcher Höhe sitzt denn der Satellit,...??


Der sitzt ganz unten im Teich auf dem Boden.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal in das Y-Stück,.. da müsste der Hahn doch eigentlich eine Art "Klappe" haben, auch wenn der Weg offen steht,.. ?? (da kann
> nix hängen bleiben ??)


Zu spät, da hängen ja schon die Schläuche dran.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber evtl. haben die Anschlüsse doch 2 Zoll. 
Werde mal schauen ob ich das irgendwie erkennen/messen kann.




			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ( ich finde allerdings >100l/min durch 1 1/2 ist schon fast grenzwertig )


Finde ich nicht -
Ich kenne z.B. im Yacht-Bereich Bilgenpumpen die sogar mehr Leistung haben und trotzdem 1 1/2 Zoll Schläuche.
Und in solchen Bilgen von Schiffen schwimmt auch viel Dreck rum.

So, ich muss jetzt wieder raus - Die Jungs kommen gleich um im Garten weiter zu arbeiten, und ich muss schon mal den Kaffee bereit stellen damit die munter werden.  
Ich denke ich werde Euch heute wieder einige neue Bilder präsentieren können.

Bis später,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



> Finde ich nicht -
> Ich kenne z.B. im Yacht-Bereich Bilgenpumpen die sogar mehr Leistung haben und trotzdem 1 1/2 Zoll Schläuche.
> Und in solchen Bilgen von Schiffen schwimmt auch viel Dreck rum.


Hallo Marc,.. 
ich will deine Teichbaubeschreibung auch nicht weiter,..  durch meine allgemeinen Fragen "verwurschteln".
Was die Yacht Leitung aber noch angeht, noch mal  kurz,.. da sprichst du vielleicht von der "Druckseite" (also hinter der Pumpe, bei Tauchpumpen)...
Auf der Saugseit,.. sollte immer möglichst soviel Volumen zur Verfügung stehen als möglich,... (aber es wird schon pumpen)...
Habe gerade auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass meine 80l/min Pumpe bei 50cm Höhe und 7m Schlauch und Filter nur noch knappe 40l/min schaft.

Wenn zuviel, kannst du ja immer noch drosseln,..
Werde mir den Y-Verteiler aber mal im Laden angucken,.. weil ich den ggf. auch für die "Druckzeite" kaufen wollte..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Aloha!

Heute war das Wetter noch schlechter, und es Regnete ohne Ende.
Die Jungs haben sich bis Mittags tapfer geschlagen und an den Holz-Terrassen weiter gearbeitet.
Irgendwann und wohl durch die Feuchtigkeit bedingt spielte dann der Bohrer verrückt, und dem Monteur kribbelten die Hände. 
Es machte dann ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt keinen Sinn mehr weiter zu arbeiten, trotzdem wurden die beiden Terrassen fast fertig, dass heißt es müssen noch die äußeren Verblendungen zugeschnitten und angebracht werden, und auch die LED-Marklights sind noch nicht in das Holz eingesetzt.
Das soll alles Morgen geschehen, denn egal wie das Wetter wird - Man hat mir versprochen das Morgen die Arbeiten abgeschlossen werden sollen.
Sobald die Terrassen dann Morgen fertig sind, werden die Trittsteine am Teichrand gesetzt, sowie noch ein paar Findlinge im Garten verteilt.
Das neue Gartenhaus wurde heute Morgen auch schon geliefert (Siehe Bilder).
Zum Aufbauen werde ich aber wohl erst am Wochenende kommen.
Die restliche Gartenbeleuchtung sowie die komplette Bepflanzung des Teichs und der Beete wird dann in Kürze vom Chef persönlich vorgenommen.


----------



## laolamia (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

mich wuerde mal der preis interessieren


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Ich will nicht immer zuviel loben  (eigentlich auch nicht meine Art  ) aber sieht wirkich wieder verdammt klasse aus.

Die runde Terrasse ist (zumindest aus der Ferne) super-rund gesägt,..  
Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt, nicht mit so einem  tollem Ergebniss gerechnet, denn die Abdeckung (die eigentlich auch mehr rund sein könnte) für
den Pumpenschacht, fand ehrlichgesagt ich nicht ganz so toll. 

und wau, wie ordentlich die Baustelle schon jetzt aussieht, dass lässt normalerweise auch immer auf den Baustiel der Firmen schliessen,..
aber man kann ja auch einiges hinter den Gabionen verstecken   

Auch ohne Wasser, ist ja schon jetzt der Folien-rand topp versteckt!
Wie haben die denn den Randübergang so hinbekommen ??
Ist da eine spezielle Saugsperre am Ufer, oder hört die Folie einfach unter den Steinen auf,..

Jetzt wo deine Frau die Bauleitung hat  , geht es ja auch mal richtig vorran   du musst also mehr "Arbeiten gehen"

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> mich wuerde mal der preis interessieren


Ich glaube den willst Du gar nicht wissen.  
Sagen wir mal so - Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen einem neuen Auto und dem neuen Garten.
Am Ende hat die Vernunft gesiegt, und ich habe mich für den Garten entschieden.


----------



## CityCobra (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht immer zuviel loben  (eigentlich auch nicht meine Art  ) aber sieht wirkich wieder verdammt klasse aus.


Vielen Dank für die Blumen!  
Freut mich wenn es auch Euch gefällt, bzw. Dir Micha.  



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die runde Terrasse ist (zumindest aus der Ferne) super-rund gesägt,..
> Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt, nicht mit so einem  tollem Ergebnis gerechnet, denn die Abdeckung (die eigentlich auch mehr rund sein könnte) für
> den Pumpenschacht, fand ehrlichgesagt ich nicht ganz so toll.


Das mit der Abdeckung war eigentlich auch so gedacht, die ist dem Chef der Firma sogar fast zu gut/aufwändig geworden.
Der meinte das Ding muss nicht so doll aussehen weil man später davon hinter den Gabionen nichts mehr sieht davon, und die Abdeckung soll ja nur als Deckel für den runden Behälter darunter dienen.
Wenn mich die Abdeckung aber irgendwann mal doch stören sollte, weil nicht schön/perfekt genug, bastel im mir eine Neue.  



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> und wau, wie ordentlich die Baustelle schon jetzt aussieht, dass lässt normalerweise auch immer auf den Baustiel der Firmen schliessen,..
> aber man kann ja auch einiges hinter den Gabionen verstecken


Du kannst mir glauben, dahinter liegen nur ein paar Schaufeln und ein Besen.
Wenn das momentan nicht so doll Regnen würde, könnte ich kurz nach draußen laufen um noch ein Foto von der Stelle zu knipsen.  




			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ohne Wasser, ist ja schon jetzt der Folien-rand topp versteckt!
> Wie haben die denn den Randübergang so hinbekommen ??
> Ist da eine spezielle Saugsperre am Ufer, oder hört die Folie einfach unter den Steinen auf,..


Die Folie endet ungefähr im oberen Drittel der Palisaden, falls Du dir das vorstellen kannst.
Evtl. mache ich mal in den nächsten Tagen Detail-Bilder davon.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo deine Frau die Bauleitung hat  , geht es ja auch mal richtig voran   du musst also mehr "Arbeiten gehen"


Heute habe ich die Leitung wieder übernommen, dass heißt leider nur bis Mittags da die Jungs aufgrund des miesen Wetters früher gefahren sind.
Aber Feierabend hatten die nocht nicht, sondern mussten noch zu einer anderen Baustelle.
Morgen nimmt meine Frau wieder das Zepter in die Hand. 


Bis später,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update vom 07.10.2008

Die beiden Holzdecks sind so gut wie fertig, allerdings müssen in dem Großen noch alle LED-Einbauleuchten eingebaut und angeschlossen werden.
Mein Galabauer kümmert sich aber bereits darum.
In der nächsten Woche werden evtl. alle Pflanzen geliefert und auch eingesetzt.
Auch die restliche Beleuchtung wie z.B. die Moonlights, Power-LED-Strahler etc. sollen dann ebenfalls montiert und platziert werden.
Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin meine Elektrik und Wasser-Zapfstellen fertig habe.
Zur Zeit macht mir aber mein Gartenhaus sehr zu schaffen, mehr dazu gleich in meinem anderen Thread...


----------



## Kurt (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

tut mir Leid, dass ich diesen Thread nicht schon früher entdeckt habe,
dann hätte ich dir einige Unterstützung gegen diese doch sehr massiven Gegenargumente der anderen Teich'fuzzis' geben können.
Mir gefällt nicht, wie einige Anhänger der ‚nackten Teichfolie’ hier immer noch argumentieren, dass Steine usw. später eh nicht mehr zu sehen sind. 
Ich habe jetzt 6 Jahre Erfahrung mit Natur- und Schwimmteich und setze dagegen:

•	jede offen sichtbare Folie ist ein Baufehler (leider bei mir im Schwimmbereich immer noch der Fall :-(   wird sich aber demnächst ändern . Bei zu erwartenden klaren Sichtverhältnissen sieht man jede Falte der Folie und das stört einfach.
•	Sedimente müssen sowieso zeitweise abgesaugt werden,  vom  Stein oder direkt von der Folie! In einem Naturteich ohne Überbesatz oder anderen negativen Faktoren  fällt diese Arbeit vielleicht alle 3-4 Jahre an, 
ein  evtl. vorhandener Schwimmbereich 2 x im Jahr.
•	die Strukturen der Steine sind auch bei höheren Sedimentschichten noch zu sehen und sehen auch dann noch attraktiver aus wie die ‚nackte Folie’ ohne Sedimente.
•	die Folie ist geschützt durch Flies und Steine darüber
•	eine richtig geschlichtete Steinmauer hält ewig    bei zu steilen Wänden oder runden Steinen kann evtl.  mit Mörtel oder Verfugung durch verdichtetes Kies befestigt werden
•	ich war noch nie in meinen Pflanzenteichs, mache alle Pflegearbeiten von einer drübergelegten Leiter aus – das schont Flora und Fauna im Teich 

Zum Teich selber – ich finde ihn ganz gelungen, so wie die vielen guten Fotos ihn dzt. darstellen   und kann mir schon richtig gut vorstellen, wie er gefüllt und bepflanzt aussehen wird.  Wichtig ist, dass du und deine Familie sich im Garten und am Teich wohlfühlen!!!

Plan und Bauweise:
Der Plan lässt Tiefenlinien und Seitenansicht vermissen – oder habe ich das irgendwo übersehen?  Damit hätte man schon früher erkennen können, was der Auftragnehmer damit erreichen will: auf keinen Fall ein Koiteich.
Den Teichboden hätte ich eher mit glatten Platten bedeckt, das erleichtert die Pflege doch ziemlich.  Zur Technik sage ich lieber nix, da habe ich wirklich andere Ansätze wie die meisten (mit möglichst ruhiger, Wasser- und Mikroorganismusschonender Umwälzung). 

M.M. nach ist der Platz sehr gut genützt, die Tiefenzonen erlauben eine ordentliche Vielfalt an Pflanzen und das macht eigentlich einen interessanten und attraktiven Teich aus.
Für ein paar kleinere Fische ist er auch tief genug – aber bitte erst, wenn alles richtig ‚eingefahren’ ist.   
Noch ein Tipp  vor dem Winter:  wenn nicht mehr genügend der geplanten Pflanzen aufzutreiben sind,  kann ein ‚Ballen’ __ Wasserpest über den Winter schon mal für  ausgeglichene Verhältnisse sorgen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:  das oben Geschriebene soll zu keiner riesigen Diskussionsrunde führen, es spiegelt lediglich meine Erfahrung und Meinung dazu  und kann auch einfach nur übergangen werden


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

@Kurt:
Vielen Dank für Dein umfassendes Statement und die aufbauenden Worte!  
Freut mich das Dir mein Teich so gefällt und Du an den vielen Steinen nichts auszusetzen hast.  

Mal was anderes:

Als ich versucht hatte die Steckdosen an einer der Stein-Palisaden zu montieren versagten alle Bohrer.
Wir haben es gerade mal geschafft 2 Löcher zu bohren und das noch nicht einmal besonders tief.
Keine Ahnung was das genau für ein Stein ist, aber der ist scheinbar so hart wie Granit. :shock :? 
Auf einigen meiner bereits gezeigten Bilder kann man die bräunliche Palisade auch sehen.
Ich bin dann zum nächsten Baumarkt gefahren, aber die hatten keine Bohrer vorrätig die sich zum Bohren von Granit eignen würden.
Habe dann den besten Bohrer gekauft denn die auf Lager hatten, aber dieser versagte später auch.
Habe nun im Internet gelesen angeblich könnte man Metallbohrer verwenden.
Habt Ihr evtl. einen Tipp wie und womit ich die Löcher in den Stein bekomme?

Morgen werden wir an dem Gartenhaus weiter arbeiten, evtl. die Brunnenpumpe anschließen um das Wasser in den Teich zu bekommen, und fürs Wochenende hat sich mein Galabauer angekündigt, um alle Pflanzen zu setzen und die Beleuchtung zu liefern und installieren.
Bilder folgen später...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Metallbohrer ??!   das wäre wirklich ein ganz neuer Trick,..   

Eigentlich kommt man mit einer Hilti (Schlagbohrer natürlich) eigentlich überall rein,..

hast du da mit nem Akku-Bohrer geübt ?? 

Ist es denn nun wirklich Granit,.. konnte auf die Schnelle das entsprechende Bild  auf den 13 Seiten nicht entdecken,..

mfG.  Micha   
PS: Bin schon auf das Wasser gespannt..


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich kommt man mit einer Hilti (Schlagbohrer natürlich) eigentlich überall rein,..
> 
> hast du da mit nem Akku-Bohrer geübt ??
> 
> Ist es denn nun wirklich Granit,.. konnte auf die Schnelle das entsprechende Bild  auf den 13 Seiten nicht entdecken,..


Nee, war kein Akkuschrauber, sondern eine "richtige" Bohrmaschine.  
Hier ein Bild von der Säule:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33493&d=1221754220


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

und nen Bild von der Bohrmaschine ?  

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> und nen Bild von der Bohrmaschine ?


Heute nicht mehr, denn dafür müsste ich in die Garage laufen, und draußen würde mir dann unser Raubtier begegnen - Unsere Katze.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hat sich ja echt noch ne Menge getan   

Sieht Prima aus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Der Folienrand wurde ja auch prima versteckt,..

Wie verläuft eigentlich die spätere Folie (Variante 1 oder Variante 2).
Man kann die Folie vom weiten ja garnicht sehen,..
 

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Folienrand wurde ja auch prima versteckt,..
> 
> Wie verläuft eigentlich die spätere Folie (Variante 1 oder Variante 2).
> Man kann die Folie vom weiten ja garnicht sehen,..
> Anhang anzeigen 34570


Servus Micha!

Die Folie verläuft wie in der Variante 2, und wurde etwas unterhalb der Oberkannten der Palisaden abgeschnitten.

@Uwe (utzoff):

Freut mich das Dir mein neuer Garten gefällt, allerdings ist er noch nicht fertig...

Heute habe ich zusammen mit meinem Vater von 08:30 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr an dem Gartenhaus weiter gearbeitet.
Das Dach ist nun endlich montiert, und auch die Dachpappe ist drauf.
Außerdem haben wir auf fast 2 Seiten des Dachs Dachschindeln befestigt.
Wenn die alle auf dem Dach sind, dürfte da kein Wasser mehr durchkommen.
Am Wochenende kommt der Galabauer mit den Pflanzen für den Teich, der Hecke und sonstigen Gestrüpp.
Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin endlich meine Gartenpumpe angeschlossen habe um endlich das Wasser in den Teich zu lassen.
Außerdem muss auch noch der Boden im Gartenhaus verlegt werden und weitere Kleinigkeiten.
Es gibt also noch so Einiges zu tun, und es wird auch wieder Zeit für neue Bilder.
Leider bin ich in den letzten Tagen nicht dazu gekommen, aber ich hoffe das ich Euch spätestens am Wochenende neue Bilder von dem aktuellen Zustand des Gartens präsentieren kann.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Micha!
> 
> Die Folie verläuft wie in der Variante 2, und wurde etwas unterhalb der Oberkannten der Palisaden abgeschnitten.



Moin Uwe,..
(noch eine neugierge Frage   ) wenn die Folie auf Linie 2 verläuft (auch rechts),..
wie sieht dass denn mit dem Nachbarn zur rechten aus (bei der Hecke?)
Ich habe gleiches "Problem",..bei mir reicht der Teich bis zur Grundstückgrenze,..
oder gehört die Hecke nur dir, und wenn  mal Wasser überläuft, versickert dass schon in der Hecke ??
ansonsten => Hast du einen speziellen Überlauf geplant bekommen??

Bau aber ersteinmal deine "Hütte" fertig    bevor die User im Forum bedient werden   

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Uwe,..




????? Meinst sicher Marc


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> (noch eine neugierge Frage   ) wenn die Folie auf Linie 2 verläuft (auch rechts),..
> wie sieht dass denn mit dem Nachbarn zur rechten aus (bei der Hecke?


Auf der rechten Seite verläuft die Folie wie Deine Linie Nr. 1 oder zumindest fast so.
Einen Teich-Überlauf habe ich ja schon lange, ist Dir evtl. in dem Thread entgangen.
Hier mal ein altes Bild davon als dieser noch nicht mit Steinen kaschiert war:


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Und wieder ein kleiner Schritt ist getan -

Hier ein aktuelles Bild von meinem neuen Gartenhaus mit dem ich so viel Probleme hat was den korrekten Aufbau betrifft.
Ehrlich gesagt hatten mein Vater und ich mir das wesentlich einfacher vorgestellt.  
Egal, nun haben wir hoffentlich alles richtig gemacht trotz der Rückschläge und sind fast fertig.
Es fehlen noch einige Dachschindeln die montiert/verlegt werden müssen und der Boden.
Wenn mein Galabauer am Samstag alle Pflanzen gesetzt hat und das Wasser im Teich ist gibt es weitere Bilder.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

So langsam wirds echt   

Tolles Häuschen

Meine Baustelle ruht ja bis zum März


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Teich-Überlauf habe ich ja schon lange, ist Dir evtl. in dem Thread entgangen.



jau stimmt,..    gute Idee, mit dem "gegossenem" Überlaufbecken,..
ich dokter hier gerade mit meinem Überlauffolienanschluss rum,..
hätte ich vielleicht auch besser so machen sollen,.. o.k.

Ansonsten sieht alles doch toll aus,.. muss mal wieder den Nachbarbeitrag lesen... ob der "Nachbar" sich auch zur Hütte beruhigt hat   

mfG. Micha   (bei mir ruht ja noch nix   )


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten sieht alles doch toll aus,.. muss mal wieder den Nachbarbeitrag lesen... ob der "Nachbar" sich auch zur Hütte beruhigt hat


Ich wusste das ich etwas vergessen hatte -  
Warte, ich schreibe was im passenden Thread dazu... 

Bis später,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Moin zusammen!

Habe wieder eine Menge neuer Bilder vom aktuellen Zustands meines Gartens:
Der Galabauer sowie zwei seiner Angestellten waren gestern vor Ort und haben sämtliche Pflanzen gesetzt sowie den Filter und die Pumpen angeschlossen.
Obwohl der Cheops-Filter erst nur ein paar Stunden im Betrieb war, konnte man schon erkennen wie klar das Wasser so langsam wurde.
Die Gartenleuchten wurden auch alle platziert, allerdings fehlen noch immer zwei LED-Einbauleuchten in dem Holzdeck.
Diese wurden leider noch nicht bis gestern geliefert.
Im Gartenhaus ist der Boden auch schon verlegt Dank der Hilfe meines Vater.

Der Garten nähert sich so langsam der Fertigstellung, allerdings gibt es noch einiges zu tun, wie z.B. das Streichen des Gartenhauses und noch ein paar elektrische Arbeiten.
Sobald die Elektrik kpl. steht werde ich meinen Funkschalter endlich testen und die Fernbedienung programmieren.
Ich bin gespannt ob alles so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Jetzt mit all den Pflanzen wirkt der Garten schon ganz anders als noch vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

  wau !! kann sich echt sehen lassen (untreib : -) 

Und da kommen jetzt auch endlich die Moonlights zu Ansicht  
Haben wirklich eine schöne glänzende Oberfläche,.. (   bin daher auch auf die ersten "Nachtbilder" gespannt)

=> und? hast du die Wasseruhr laufen lassen,.. wieviel ging rein ?

Das einzige (Kleinigkeit) was mir beim genaueren Hinschauen nicht gefällt,..
ist die Steckdose an der Holzhütte,.. (links unten am Holz),..   
Du willst doch bestimm auch drinnen Strom haben,..
da würde ich das Kabel von hinten durchbohren,.. und nur die Steckdose ohne Kabel auf dem Holz schrauben,.. (von innen kleine Verteilerdose)

wirklich alles sehr stimmig,.. klar, nix für die reine Koi-Haltung,.. aber das war ja auch nicht das Ziel (denke ich)

mfG.


----------



## Dodi (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Guten Morgen, Marc!

Wie sich das in der relativ kurzen Zeit doch alles verändert hat. 
Ist echt schön geworden, Dein Garten! 

Halte uns bloß auf dem Laufenden mit Bildern im nächsten Jahr, wenn alles so richtig wächst.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo,
wirklich sehr schön  

Sieht sehr Harmonisch aus und bestimmt noch besser wenn alles angewachsen ist.


----------



## baumr (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Guten Morgen
Habe mir gerade Deine Anlage angesehen, alle Achtung sieht super aus.
Gruß Rolf
Mein Teich
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=528&userid=


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> wau !! kann sich echt sehen lassen (untreib : -)
> wirklich alles sehr stimmig,.. klar, nix für die reine Koi-Haltung,.. aber das war ja auch nicht das Ziel (denke ich)


Vielen Dank, ich bin eigentlich auch zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, aber so richtig erfreuen daran werde ich mich wohl erst wenn alle Arbeiten abgeschlossen sind.
Du hast Recht - Ein typischer Koi-Teich war auch nicht das Ziel bzw. so geplant.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und da kommen jetzt auch endlich die Moonlights zu Ansicht
> Haben wirklich eine schöne glänzende Oberfläche,.. (   bin daher auch auf die ersten "Nachtbilder" gespannt)


Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt wie die sich bei Dämmerung oder im Dunkeln machen werden...
Könnte evtl. sein das es heute schon soweit ist, denn mir basteln noch an der Elektrik/Schaltung.
Werde dann später versuchen Bilder der Moonlights bei Nacht zu knipsen.



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> => und? hast du die Wasseruhr laufen lassen,.. wieviel ging rein ?


Leider nicht, denn als die Pumpe angeschlossen wurde war ich auf der Arbeit, und mein Vater hat es versäumt die Wasseruhr mit in die Leitung zu hängen, obwohl ich Ihm die Wasseruhr schon als Gedankenstütze direkt neben die Pumpe gelegt hatte.  
Ich weiß nur das die Pumpe von ca. 09:00 Uhr bis ca. 19:00 Uhr lief bis der Teich dann voll war.
Einige Liter waren schon vorher im Teich bedingt durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage.
Jetzt werde ich wohl nie wissen wie viel Wasser tatsächlich in meinem Teich ist.  



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige (Kleinigkeit) was mir beim genaueren Hinschauen nicht gefällt,..
> ist die Steckdose an der Holzhütte,.. (links unten am Holz),..
> Du willst doch bestimm auch drinnen Strom haben,..
> da würde ich das Kabel von hinten durchbohren,.. und nur die Steckdose ohne Kabel auf dem Holz schrauben,.. (von innen kleine Verteilerdose)


Die beiden Steckdosen dienen ja nur als zusätzliche Außensteckdosen.  
Von denen wird man später nicht mehr viel sehen wenn alles grün und gewachsen ist.
In dem Haus wird noch eine zusätzliche montiert, ebenfalls ein Lichtschalter und die Beleuchtung.



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen, Marc!
> Wie sich das in der relativ kurzen Zeit doch alles verändert hat.
> Ist echt schön geworden, Dein Garten!


Hallo Dodi,
vielen Dank für die Blumen, freut mich das Dir der Garten auch gefällt.  



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Halte uns bloß auf dem Laufenden mit Bildern im nächsten Jahr, wenn alles so richtig wächst.


Ja, werde ich machen.
Ich bin auch schon gespannt wie das später alles wächst und sich entwickelt...

Hier mal vorher/nachher Bilder:
Ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied, oder nicht? 

Bis später,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Habe gerade noch auf die Schnelle ein paar Bilder von den Moonlights geschossen.
Leider eignet sich meine IXUS nicht so gut für solche Low-Light-Aufnahmen.
Evtl. werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch einen Versuch mit meiner Pentax K20D DSLR unternehmen.
Ich denke die Qualität sollte dann besser sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, das ist aber schick


----------



## Dodi (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

sieht ja richtig romantisch aus! 

Schade, dass es jetzt schon zu kalt ist, um abends draussen zu sitzen.
Aber der nächste Sommer kommt ja bestimmt...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Sauber,.. mit allem Schnipp und Schnapp  

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die LEDs in der Rundterrasse,..
ist in dem Quellstein auch noch ne Leuchte ?? nur Interessehalbar gefragt ?? und die Hütte nachher auch noch  

Man wird ja meistens nachher nicht alles auf einem leuchten lassen,..
aber dafür hast du ja dann eine ELV Box  

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die LEDs in der Rundterrasse,..
> ist in dem Quellstein auch noch ne Leuchte ?? nur Interessehalbar gefragt ?? und die Hütte nachher auch noch
> 
> Man wird ja meistens nachher nicht alles auf einem leuchten lassen,..
> aber dafür hast du ja dann eine ELV Box


Servus zusammen!

Auf die restlichen LED-Marklights warte ich noch immer.
Mein Galabauer wird diese in Kürze liefern und anschließen.
In dem Quellstein befindet sich auch eine Leuchte, es handelt sich dabei um eine LED-Ringleuchte oder so, bei der das Wasser in der Mitte durchsprudelt.
Auf den Bildern war sie noch nicht angeschlossen.
Ich werde versuchen später Bilder davon nachzureichen...
Welche Beleuchtung ich im Gartenhaus installieren werde weiß ich noch nicht so richtig.  
Ich habe überlegt evtl. im Innenraum direkt über der Tür quer eine Art Neonröhre etc. zu montieren, allerdings keinen Kalt-Ton und eine gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützte Ausführung.
Ich verspreche mir von dieser Position später eine indirekte Beleuchtung wenn man von der Terrasse auf das Gartenhaus blickt.
Man soll ja nicht geblendet werden von dem Licht.  
Evtl. habt Ihr ja noch einen Tipp zu der passenden Innenbeleuchtung für das Gartenhaus?
Meinen Funkschalter muss ich später noch korrekt verkabeln lassen, und dann meine Fernbedienung programmieren.
Das dürfte aber in wenigen Minuten erledigt sein, denn laut Bedienungsanleitung ist das recht simpel - Hoffe ich zumindest!


----------



## robsig12 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Zitat von Marc: Leider nicht, denn als die Pumpe angeschlossen wurde war ich auf der Arbeit, und mein Vater hat es versäumt die Wasseruhr mit in die Leitung zu hängen, obwohl ich Ihm die Wasseruhr schon als Gedankenstütze direkt neben die Pumpe gelegt hatte.  
Ich weiß nur das die Pumpe von ca. 09:00 Uhr bis ca. 19:00 Uhr lief bis der Teich dann voll war.
Einige Liter waren schon vorher im Teich bedingt durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage.
Jetzt werde ich wohl nie wissen wie viel Wasser tatsächlich in meinem Teich ist.  


Marc[/QUOTE]

Hallo Marc,

erstmal, eine schöner Garten, der da entstanden ist. Gefällt mir wirklich. 

Den Teichinhalt kannst Du auch jetzt noch ermitteln. Es gibt von der Fa. Söll einen Teichgrössenbestimmer. Der dürfte so ca. stimmen. Die Literzahle ist natürlich schon sehr interessant.

PS: Handelt es sich bei der Gesamtsumme mehr um einen Kleinwagen, oder um Mittelklasse....:smoki


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Handelt es sich bei der Gesamtsumme mehr um einen Kleinwagen, oder um Mittelklasse....



*g* das kann man sich recht leicht ausrechnen  
Ich warte allerdings mal auf ein Foto, wo die beiden Liegestühle aus der Skizze vor der Gabione stehen   - dürfte doch nen bisschen eng sein ? 

Ansonsten Respekt ! Aus so nem kleinen Garten ne Menge rausgeholt. 
Das Haus wirkt mir noch etwas zu dominant, aber irgendwie muss man ja auch Optik und Nutzen unter einen Hut bringen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> 
> erstmal, eine schöner Garten, der da entstanden ist. Gefällt mir wirklich.
> 
> PS: _Handelt es sich bei der Gesamtsumme mehr um einen Kleinwagen, oder um Mittelklasse...._:smoki


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment - Freut mich!  
Zu Deiner Frage:
Was kostet denn heute ein gut ausgestatteter Kleinwagen?   
Ich glaube ich schreibe Dir das besser per PN.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> *g* das kann man sich recht leicht ausrechnen


Wie machst Du das?
Entweder bist Du eine Profi oder ein Hellseher.  
Die Preise dürften doch von Galabauer zu Galabauer variieren, oder?  



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte allerdings mal auf ein Foto, wo die beiden Liegestühle aus der Skizze vor der Gabione stehen   - dürfte doch nen bisschen eng sein ?


Welche beiden Liegestühle?  
Auf der Skizze der ersten Seite des Threads ist doch nur einer in der Ruhezone zu sehen, oder habe ich ein Bier zu viel getrunken?
Ich werde spätestens im kommenden Frühjahr mal einen meiner Teak Deckchairs dort aufstellen um zu testen ob da noch Platz für einen zweiten ist.
Wenn erstmal alle meine Teak Möbel auf den beiden Holzdecks stehen die ich schon im Keller eingewintert habe, wirkt der Garten wieder etwas anders.
Auf der Bankirai-Abdeckung der Gabionen werde ich evtl. auch noch etwas drauf stellen wie Terrakotta Töpfe etc.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten Respekt ! Aus so nem kleinen Garten ne Menge rausgeholt.
> Das Haus wirkt mir noch etwas zu dominant, aber irgendwie muss man ja auch Optik und Nutzen unter einen Hut bringen.


Nun ja, so riesig ist das Haus ja nicht mit seinen 2,50 mtr. x 2,50 mtr.
Es könnte sein das es auch eine Art optische Täuschung ist, weil sich das helle Holz von dem dunklen Bankirai Holz abhebt.
In Kürze und wenn es trocken bleibt vom Wetter werde ich die Lasur von OSMO streichen, und diese ist in einem Mahagoni-Ton.
Ich denke diese Farbe passt ganz gut zum Bankirai.  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Marc, 
ich bin kein Hellseher, aber verkaufe neben Holz auch dann und wann Arbeitsleistung, Terrassenmontage etc. und da hat man schon ganz gut im Gespür was ein Bauvorhaben komplett kostet. Man muss ja nur mal so ein bisschen rechen was fuer Stunden da drin stecken und so sehr varriieren die Stundensätze da nicht. 

Zum zweiten Punkt, natuerlich ist das ne optische Täuschung, genau wie die optische Duplikation des Liegestuls in der ersten Skizze.  
Das muss ich alles erst einwachsen. 
Aber Mahagonie ? 
Ist sicher Geschmackssache, aber ich würde eher nen Kontrast zum Bangkirai wählen. Kannst Du nicht mal ein Bild nehmen und mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das Haus mal verschieden einfärben !? Dann weisst Du, wie es wirkt. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf 

P.S. Also hätte das jetzt einen Unfall gegeben, dann hätte ich vermutlich ausgesagt das da ursprünglich zwei Liegestühle auf der Kreuzung standen  
So kann man sich irren.


----------



## Kurt (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Servus Mark,

wie ich mir gedacht habe, das sieht gefüllt und bepflanzt schon sehr gut aus.
Und wenn alles richtig angewachsen ist und nächstes Jahr mit Blüten überall, es wird euch täglich erfreuen.
Alles Gute - und vergiß die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht!!!  >

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Marc,
> ich bin kein Hellseher, aber verkaufe neben Holz auch dann und wann Arbeitsleistung, Terrassenmontage etc. und da hat man schon ganz gut im Gespür was ein Bauvorhaben komplett kostet. Man muss ja nur mal so ein bisschen rechen was fuer Stunden da drin stecken und so sehr varriieren die Stundensätze da nicht.


OK, machen wir mal einen Test -
Was meinst Du hat der ganze Spaß gekostet, bzw. dürfte es kosten?
Ich sage Dir dann später ob Du nah dran bist mit Deiner Rechnung.  



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Mahagonie ?
> Ist sicher Geschmackssache, aber ich würde eher nen Kontrast zum Bangkirai wählen.
> Kannst Du nicht mal ein Bild nehmen und mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das Haus mal verschieden einfärben !?
> Dann weisst Du, wie es wirkt.


Gute Idee, nur leider kann ich das nicht. :? 
Evt. gibt es hier ja jemand der das für mich machen könnte?
Noch ist ja die Lasur nicht gestrichen, und es wird wohl heute auch nichts mehr mit dem Streichen, denn es regnet.
Für welchen Farbton würdest Du dich denn in meinem Fall entscheiden, bzw. was meinst Du welcher Ton am besten passen würde?  
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, standen auf der Seite von OSMO Infos zu den Lasuren das die etwas dunkleren Farbtöne einen besseren UV-Schutz bieten sollen.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Zum zweiten Punkt, natuerlich ist das ne optische Täuschung, genau wie die optische Duplikation des Liegestuls in der ersten Skizze.
> Also hätte das jetzt einen Unfall gegeben, dann hätte ich vermutlich ausgesagt das da ursprünglich zwei Liegestühle auf der Kreuzung standen
> So kann man sich irren.


LOL !!!


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo, 

also ich werd keine Summe sagen, aber nen Kleinwagen reicht sicher nicht, alles in allem   ... hmmm... also Mittelklasse mit ordentlichem Ausstattungspaket *g*  Hängt ja auch sehr davon ab für welchen Anteil des Bauvorhabens ne Rechnung geschrieben wird..... neeeee nicht was manche jetzt wieder denken ... ich mein wieviel Eigenleistung z.B. geleistet wurde.

Wegen der Hausfarbensimulation würde ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Das kann doch sicher einer. In dem früheren Forum hatte mir da eine Userin mein Wohnhaus in verschiedenen Farben simuliert und sogar Schattenwürfe auf der Fassade waren berücksichtigt. Stimmt, ganz helle Lasuren sind nicht so UV-stabil... ganz dunkle aber auch nicht.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Hausfarbensimulation würde ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen.
> Das kann doch sicher einer.
> In dem früheren Forum hatte mir da eine Userin mein Wohnhaus in verschiedenen Farben simuliert und sogar Schattenwürfe auf der Fassade waren berücksichtigt.


Hallo Wolf,
sehr gute Idee!  
Werde ich dann in Kürze mal machen und hoffen das sich jemand findet der Ahnung davon hat...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Update:

Endlich sind nun auch alle LED-Marklights in meiner Holz-Terrasse verbaut, und ich habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder davon geschossen.
Sorry für die relativ schlechte Qualität, aber die IXUS ist für solche Art Bilder nicht gerade das ideale Werkzeug.  
Evtl. reiche ich später bessere nach die ich dann mit meiner DSLR mache.


----------



## Dodi (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

sieht gut aus! 
Man könnte meinen, Du hättest Teelichter am Steg aufgestellt.
Die Palmen sind ja auch angestrahlt!


----------



## Pammler (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hi Marc,

sieht echt gut aus! Erinnert mich an meine Winterurlaube (im Süden).


----------



## CityCobra (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz!  
Ich habe gerade mal einen Test mit der anderen Cam gemacht und reiche mal ein Bild nach.
Leider habe ich nicht viel Zeit gehabt für bessere Ergebnisse, und der Foto-Nachbearbeitung.
Irgendwie werden die Farben etwas verfälscht, z.B. die Moonlights sehen in natura anders aus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Muss auch noch mal ein Lob loswerden,..
Die Teichform sieht aus dem Blickwinkel auch wieder nett aus,.. (nicht zu rund und nicht zu eckig).

Hast du den Gärtner jetzt auch mal gelobt,...  der wurde ja vorher hier fast in der Luft "zerrissen"  

Schade dass du die Wasseruhr nicht hast laufen lassen.. wäre schon interessant, wieviel Wasser das Kunstwerk hat.
PS: ich ´habe im Netz mal nen Wassertest gefunden, damit konnte man durch eine "Wasserimpfung" die Wassermenge bestimmen  

Was die Falschfarben angeht,   gut das kein Fenster der Hütte zur Strasse geht,.. bei dem "Rotlicht"   

mfG.


----------



## Icke (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Die moonlights sind meiner Meinung nach einfach überbelichtet. Daher haben sie keinerlei Farbe mehr.


----------



## CityCobra (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Servus zusammen! 

Ich habe inzwischen auch mein "Bike-Port" fertig gestellt.
Ist mit Hilfe meines Vaters entstanden. 
Das Material dafür habe ich bei Holz-Fachmarkt besorgt, und nach ein paar Stunden war das Werk vollendet.
Ich hätte allerdings nicht auf den Verkäufer hören sollen, und die Bretter (Rauhspund) vorher imprägnieren sollen. 
Nach ein paar Monaten bildete sich nämlich auf der Unterseite schon an einigen Stellen leichte Schimmel-Flecken.
Ich habe den Schimmel nun entfernt, und mir passend zu meiner Lasur die auch schon für mein Gartenhaus benutzt habe eine Holz-Imprägnierung besorgt.
Damit habe ich gestern das unbehandelte Holz gestrichen, und heute eine Schicht der Lasur darüber gestrichen.
Ein bis zwei weitere Anstriche werden noch später folgen...
Ich habe noch viel zu tun im Garten, z.B. muss ich noch eine Verblendung im unteren Bereich das Gartenhauses anbringen, so das man nicht mehr auf den Rahmen schaut, die Pflastersteine und Gehwegplatten sollen noch imprägniert werden zum Schutz vor Feuchtigkeit, Schmutz etc., der Boden innen vom Gartenhaus muss noch gestrichen werden, meine Terrasse bzw. die Steine müssen gesäubert werden etc.

Hier ein paar Impressionen von dem Anbau und dem neuen Garten im neuen Jahr:
(Bilder sind von Stand April 2009)


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

warst Du wieder fleissig  und wirst es ja auch noch sein!

Das Gartenhäuschen hat ja nun doch eine andere Farbe bekommen - aber gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! 

Der Garten und auch der Teich hat sich zwischenzeitlich schon gut gemacht! 

Schade nur um die Palmen, doch hierzu noch an anderer Stelle.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Deinen weiteren Tätigkeiten.


----------



## koimen (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Aloha Marc

Habe soeben Deinen Teichbau "quergelesen" bzw. die Fotos sagen machmal mehr als die tausende Worte......

Mir gefällt Dein Hawaii..... da kannst Du sicher viele Partys schmeissen in einem schönen Ambiente oder einfach die Batterien wieder auftanken.

Hast Du nun eigentlich auch noch vor einen Fischbesatz in den Teich zu setzen? Wie sieht es mit den Wasserwerten zurzeit aus, schon mal getestet?


----------



## CityCobra (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



koimen schrieb:


> Hast Du nun eigentlich auch noch vor einen Fischbesatz in den Teich zu setzen?


Kois werden wohl nicht in Frage kommen, aber ich hatte das auch nicht wirklich vor gehabt, sonst hätte ich einen Koi-Teich gebaut.
Ich überlege ob ich *Rotfedern* oder *Gold-Rotfedern* einsetzen soll. 
Habe gehört das diese Fische sich auch gerne von Algen ernähren und nicht extra gefüttert werden müssen.
Was ist davon zu halten, und wie viele Fische wären sinnvoll?
Oder habt Ihr einen anderen Fisch-Tipp?
Von Goldfischen wurde mir abgeraten weil die sich vermehren sollen wie die Karnickel.  


koimen schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Wasserwerten zurzeit aus, schon mal getestet?


Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht.
Zumindest rein optisch sieht das Wasser OK aus. 
Evtl. werde ich mir mal einen Test besorgen, so teuer ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Pammler (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

 :gratuliere bist ja mit der Farbe ganz traditionell! Holz im Holzfarbton, da kann man nichts falsch machen, sieht immer gut aus und passt zum Dach! Gute Wahl! Ich täte ja die Fenster- und Türrahmen noch rötlich absetzen.


----------



## CityCobra (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Habe mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand des Gartens gemacht:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,..

weiterhin alles sehr stimmig,..

Ich Wasser fehlt aber irgendwie noch was..

Ich würde mal ne Seerose reinsetzen,.. (dann bekommen die Fadenalgen auch nicht soviel Sonne,... )  

PS: mal den pH Wert gemessen ?? (ich frage wegen den vielen Steinen und den Fischen)...

 mfG. Micha


----------



## Pammler (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*

Hallo Marc,

Sehr gelungen. Passt kannste bei mir weitermachen


----------



## thias (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aloha! Ihr werdet von mir jetzt öfters hören - Mein geplanter Garten:*



Kurt schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> tut mir Leid, dass ich diesen Thread nicht schon früher entdeckt habe,
> dann hätte ich dir einige Unterstützung gegen diese doch sehr massiven Gegenargumente der anderen Teich'fuzzis' geben können.
> ...


 
Hallo Marc,

gratulation zu deinem schönen Garten 
Habe deinen Thread auch eben erst gelesen und mich wie Kurt mächtig darüber geärgert, wie aus Prinzip ein GaLaBauer schlecht gemacht wurde. Seinen Beitrag kann ich nur unterstützen.
Nackte Folie ist ein Baufehler .
Steine sind im Teich ok, bei mir sind sie auch noch nicht durch einen Algenrasen  verschwunden. 
Sicher gibt es Fadenalgen, die bekommst du nur mit (Unter)wasserpflanzen in den Griff. Ich hätte auch mehr auf biologische Klärung gesetzt. Mehr Wasserpflanzen würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen. 
Ich arbeite mit Filtergraben und Bodenablauf, du musst wahrscheinlich irgendwann mit einem Schlammsauger ran, aber das ist gut machbar. Wenn dein Teich gut eingefahren ist, wird das Wasser klar sein und du siehst Steine und keine nackten Folienfalten. Auch bieten die Steine für manches Getier Unterschlupf.
Es war auf jeden Fall eine saubere Arbeit der GaLa-Firma. Für meinen Geschmack zwar etwas viel Pflaster (gut für den Umsatz) und Steine einsperren mag ich nicht . aber sehr schöne architektonische Gestaltung 
Habe auf den Bildern doch ein paar Goldfische gesehen? Die wirst du nie los, bitte nicht füttern, das ist nicht gut für den dann zu starken Bestand und es komme zu viele Nährstoffe rein.

Dann noch viel Spaß  und erholsame Stunden am schönen Teich.


----------

